# Politics and News > Rants, Opinions, Observations >  Don't think there is a war on whites?

## Captain Kirk!

Just search for black couples. I did and got this first page of images:





Here is the second page:



All nice black couples as far down as I could scroll.

Now search for white couples. Here's the first page:



Here is screen 2:



As far down as you can scroll it's like that. Mixed couples and faggots. It's sickening.

----------

Beachcomber (06-08-2019),Big Dummy (06-08-2019),Daily Bread (06-08-2019),darroll (06-08-2019),Jim Scott (06-21-2019),Knightkore (06-08-2019),Kris P Bacon (06-09-2019),Linux (06-20-2019),Lone Gunman (06-08-2019),Mainecoons (06-12-2019),Monk-Eye (06-10-2019),MrMike (06-08-2019),MrogersNhood (06-11-2019),Rutabaga (06-08-2019)

----------


## Knightkore

> Just search for black couples. I did and got this first page of images:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the second page:
> 
> 
> ...


Where is the reality of transgenders, gays & thugs?

I thought pictures like this actually helps the patriarchy of God-fearing people with morality & real marriage?

Deep down the leftists KNOW the truth.

----------

Brat (06-09-2019),Captain Kirk! (06-09-2019),MrogersNhood (06-11-2019),NORAD (06-11-2019)

----------


## Captain Kirk!

Must be true, I already got banned on one forum for posting the same thing.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (06-08-2019),darroll (06-08-2019),Knightkore (06-08-2019),Lone Gunman (06-08-2019),MrogersNhood (06-11-2019),NORAD (06-11-2019),QuaseMarco (06-08-2019)

----------


## Taylor

why do you care about the skin color of another couple so much?

----------

Forreal (06-11-2019),Knightkore (06-08-2019),Old Ridge Runner (06-09-2019)

----------


## OldSchool

Culture is more relevant than skin color.

Many times skin color does give clues about how a person behaves in society, but not always. Thus - I try to not judge or have prejudice based on skin color. Just sayin'

----------

Conservative Libertarian (06-08-2019),Forreal (06-11-2019),Knightkore (06-08-2019),Old Ridge Runner (06-09-2019)

----------


## Knightkore

The point of the op here is that the leftist internet media is focused on specific skin color promoting couples.  Very interesting that.  I was taught & learned that skin color means nothing.  You get to know the person.  It doesn't matter what is on the outside.  A person could have orange skin with yellow hair & it shouldn't matter.  What matters is the heart of the person.  Pushing a visual of certain skin colors to promote certain types of couples is telling.  But hey I kind of like it.  It shows that a man & woman no matter what skin color for marriage transcends the leftists own narrative that one can change the way God set forth what is the ideal for a REAL marriage relationship.  The leftist Google agrees with God here.  Man plus woman = marriage.  Awesome.

----------

Captain Kirk! (06-08-2019),NORAD (06-11-2019),Old Ridge Runner (06-09-2019)

----------


## Captain Kirk!

> why do you care about the skin color of another couple so much?


Why don't you stfu up stooge?

----------


## Taylor

> Why don't you stfu up stooge?


so you don’t know why you care about their skin color? Too chicken shit to acknowledge your own racism and bigotry?

----------

Forreal (06-11-2019)

----------


## OldSchool

> so you don’t know why you care about their skin color? Too chicken shit to acknowledge your own racism and bigotry?


I'll reply when you quit disappearing after every post.  :Taunt:

----------

Daily Bread (06-08-2019),Knightkore (06-08-2019),NORAD (06-11-2019)

----------


## Captain Kirk!

> so you don’t know why you care about their skin color? Too chicken shit to acknowledge your own racism and bigotry?


Go straight to hell you useless fucking troll.

----------


## OldSchool

> Go straight to hell you useless fucking troll.


Imported from another thread:




> No sorry, I was just being a butthole. I have experience at it.


Go figure.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (06-08-2019),Forreal (06-11-2019),Knightkore (06-08-2019)

----------


## Taylor

> Go straight to hell you useless fucking troll.


Troll? Ive been here longer than you and trinnity likes me, troll, no. I will say that someone who posts a topic like this but cant explain themselves is a troll though, but I can see that youre going to melt like a sensitive little snowflake so Ill let you off the hook before you say something youll regret.

----------

Forreal (06-11-2019),Knightkore (06-08-2019)

----------


## Taylor

> I'll reply when you quit disappearing after every post.


sorry, Im doing other things and so I log off sometimes and then log back in when I want I post

----------

Forreal (06-11-2019),Knightkore (06-08-2019),OldSchool (06-08-2019)

----------


## Beachcomber

> Just search for black couples. I did and got this first page of images:
> Link please . . . 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the second page:
> 
> 
> ...

----------

Knightkore (06-08-2019)

----------


## Dan40

> why do you care about the skin color of another couple so much?


WHO really cares about skin color?

Is there a #Whitelivesmatter?  NO!

Is there a Congressional White Caucus?  NO!

Is there a White Entertainment Network?  NO!

Is there a NAAWP? NO!

There are over 200-----------200, legal, recognized, black organizations with no white counterpart.  So who is concerned about skin color?  The people WITHOUT skin color groups or the ones with such groups?

If only you would actually THINK, just once.

----------

Abbey (06-10-2019),Brat (06-09-2019),Captain Kirk! (06-09-2019),Conservative Libertarian (06-08-2019),justapirate (06-08-2019),Knightkore (06-08-2019),Kodiak (06-08-2019),Kris P Bacon (06-09-2019),Libhater (06-08-2019),MrogersNhood (06-11-2019),RMNIXON (06-08-2019)

----------


## Taylor

> WHO really cares about skin color?
> 
> Is there a #Whitelivesmatter?  NO!
> 
> Is there a Congressional White Caucus?  NO!
> 
> Is there a White Entertainment Network?  NO!
> 
> Is there a NAAWP? NO!
> ...


Get rid of all that stuff for all colors and the world would be better off. Whatever happened to judging people by their character instead of skin color? Do you have an issue with a white person marrying a black person like the guy who created this topic seems to have?

----------

Conservative Libertarian (06-08-2019),Forreal (06-11-2019),Knightkore (06-08-2019),MrogersNhood (06-12-2019)

----------


## OldSchool

The "racism" today is actually against whites. Promoted by all our favorite so-called equal rights organizations.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (06-08-2019),Knightkore (06-08-2019),MisterVeritis (06-11-2019),MrogersNhood (06-11-2019),Old Ridge Runner (06-09-2019)

----------


## OldSchool

> Get rid of all that stuff for all colors and the world would be better off. Whatever happened to judging people by their character instead of skin color? Do you have an issue with a white person marrying a black person like the guy who created this topic seems to have?


Ask the ACLU......

----------

Conservative Libertarian (06-08-2019),Knightkore (06-08-2019),MrogersNhood (06-11-2019),Old Ridge Runner (06-09-2019)

----------


## Taylor

> Ask the ACLU......


I don’t care what they think. I’m asking the people here.

----------


## OldSchool



----------

Conservative Libertarian (06-08-2019)

----------


## Beachcomber

Again, link to the OP?

----------

Forreal (06-11-2019)

----------


## OldSchool

> I don’t care what they think. I’m asking the people here.


You should care what they think - they have an influence, and not necessarily a good one.

----------


## QuaseMarco

Search engines are social engineering..... since the internet .... we are fucked. All of us. This is the ultimate goal of the controllers.

----------

Captain Kirk! (06-09-2019),Daily Bread (06-08-2019),Lone Gunman (06-08-2019),MrogersNhood (06-11-2019)

----------


## Dan40

> Get rid of all that stuff for all colors and the world would be better off. Whatever happened to judging people by their character instead of skin color? Do you have an issue with a white person marrying a black person like the guy who created this topic seems to have?


You like all liberals avoided my question.  Whites are FORBIDDEN from having white only groups while blacks have many and they are approved by you liberals.

I asked you to THINK just once.

You liberals have you heads up,,,,,,,,,,,,

Why do blacks have such black exclusive organizations?

BECAUSE IT IS HUMAN NATURE!

Tribalism is real, WORLDWIDE.  Like peoples WANT to associate with like peoples.  You haven't been across town, travel the world and you will see segregation, discrimination, and hate EVERYWHERE.  It is normal and natural.  People on the north side don't like or associate with people on the south side.  It has always, since man began, been that way and it always will be.

Black/white marriage?  What is the divorce rate?  

I judge a PERSON for what they are.  You are a liberal echo chamber with no evidence of independent thought.

Races are simple to judge, individual people, much harder.  The black race has yet to join the 20th Century and the 21 Century is beyond their conception.  73% of black mothers are SINGLE black mothers.  Am I supposed to forgive that?
Whites worldwide are a mixed bag but ARE the ones that have accomplished most.  Asians are hard working and dedicated.  Hispanics are emotional and a little lazy, but not bad overall.

WE ARE NOT THE SAME.

Never have been, never will be.

One world, one people is a liberal lie and grossly stupid.

----------

Captain Kirk! (06-09-2019)

----------


## Kodiak

> Get rid of all that stuff for all colors and the world would be better off. Whatever happened to judging people by their character instead of skin color? Do you have an issue with a white person marrying a black person like the guy who created this topic seems to have?


I have no problem with anyone's skin color.   If you search for WHITE COUPLES, why does Duck Duck Go automatically put in mixed and gay couples?  Mixed couples and gay couples are a small fraction of the population.  Yet he did the same search for black couples, and that is exactly what he got.......black couples.  

For grins I decided to do the same search through Bing and got exactly what the OP did.  Looks pretty clear that there is an agenda here.   They are attempting to make normalcy out of the abnormal.

----------

Abbey (06-10-2019),Brat (06-09-2019),Captain Kirk! (06-08-2019),Daily Bread (06-08-2019),Kris P Bacon (06-09-2019),Lone Gunman (06-08-2019),MisterVeritis (06-11-2019),OldSchool (06-09-2019),potlatch (06-08-2019)

----------


## Rita Marley

> why do you care about the skin color of another couple so much?


Evidently it's Google who cares enough to lie about it.

How do you like this new red top?

----------

Abbey (06-10-2019),Brat (06-09-2019),Captain Kirk! (06-08-2019),Conservative Libertarian (06-08-2019),Daily Bread (06-08-2019),Kodiak (06-08-2019),Lone Gunman (06-08-2019),NORAD (06-11-2019),OldSchool (06-09-2019)

----------


## Kodiak

Perfect example Rita!  :Thumbsup20:

----------

Daily Bread (06-08-2019),Lone Gunman (06-08-2019),Rita Marley (06-08-2019)

----------


## Conservative Libertarian

> 


Great scene.

----------

Lone Gunman (06-08-2019),OldSchool (06-09-2019)

----------


## RMNIXON

> Get rid of all that stuff for all colors and the world would be better off. Whatever happened to judging people by their character instead of skin color? Do you have an issue with a white person marrying a black person like the guy who created this topic seems to have?


While that sounds all well and good it is not the position of a political party drenched in "Identity Politics" now is it?  :Thinking:

----------

Conservative Libertarian (06-08-2019),Lone Gunman (06-08-2019),Old Ridge Runner (06-09-2019)

----------


## RMNIXON

As for the Internet issue I just conducted my own search with Google Chrome and got very similar results. "White Couples" brings up many hits like the following on the first hits:














Not so for Black couples, I had to scroll quite a bit to find a single interracial couple. 

So as far as Google playing games with searches that is a given on many levels.

----------

Abbey (06-10-2019),Brat (06-09-2019),Captain Kirk! (06-08-2019),Conservative Libertarian (06-08-2019),justapirate (06-08-2019),Kodiak (06-08-2019),Kris P Bacon (06-09-2019),Lone Gunman (06-08-2019),MisterVeritis (06-11-2019),OldSchool (06-09-2019),Rita Marley (06-08-2019),Rutabaga (06-08-2019)

----------


## drifter106

> so you don’t know why you care about their skin color? Too chicken shit to acknowledge your own racism and bigotry?


That comment in and of itself is full of hate and yes....bigotry.


On another note...why would pictures of couples, no matter what the race, would effect me and my daily life.  To much energy spent on something that in 2 weeks none of will remember.  So I ask myself....why the heck am I replying to this thread.  LOL

----------

Brat (06-09-2019),Captain Kirk! (06-08-2019),Lone Gunman (06-08-2019)

----------


## Lone Gunman

> so you dont know why you care about their skin color? Too chicken shit to acknowledge your own racism and bigotry?


noticing a deliberately skewed search algorithm is racist and bigoted?

fascinating.

----------

Abbey (06-10-2019),Big Dummy (06-08-2019),Brat (06-09-2019),Captain Kirk! (06-09-2019),Conservative Libertarian (06-08-2019),Daily Bread (06-08-2019),Kodiak (06-08-2019),Kris P Bacon (06-09-2019),NORAD (06-11-2019),Rita Marley (06-08-2019)

----------


## Captain Kirk!

> Imported from another thread:
> 
> 
> 
> Go figure.


You can suck off right beside that race baiting pos.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> why do you care about the skin color of another couple so much?


Why does Google and the other search boogles, care so much that they tamper with the search algorithms?

Maybe that is what you should be asking.  THEY care.  The person searching just entered terms.  The TECH ray cysts are the ones who tampered with the algorithms (program instructions) to alter the returned results - based on skin color.

----------

Abbey (06-10-2019),Captain Kirk! (06-08-2019),Conservative Libertarian (06-08-2019),Kris P Bacon (06-09-2019),Lone Gunman (06-08-2019),Rita Marley (06-08-2019)

----------


## Captain Kirk!

> Why does Google and the other search boogles, care so much that they tamper with the search algorithms?
> 
> Maybe that is what you should be asking.  THEY care.  The person searching just entered terms.  The TECH ray cysts are the ones who tampered with the algorithms (program instructions) to alter the returned results - based on skin color.


He or she is a liberal troll. They always say crap like that. Always deflecting and spewing lib bull.

----------


## patrickt

> Why don't you stfu up stooge?


That was uncalled for. You have a very strange definition of "war" and your hatred of mixed couples and gay couples should shame you. Are you sure you weren't banned for telling people to shut the fuck up?

I have to wonder what kind of nitwit spends time looking up photos for black couples and white couples. If I had a picture to start with I'd look and see if you come up under photos of nitwits.

Oh, wait, I'm sorry. I just realized you can't get a date and you're bitter.

----------

Forreal (06-11-2019),Taylor (06-08-2019)

----------


## Captain Kirk!

> That was uncalled for. You have a very strange definition of "war" and your hatred of mixed couples and gay couples should shame you. Are you sure you weren't banned for telling people to shut the fuck up?
> 
> I have to wonder what kind of nitwit spends time looking up photos for black couples and white couples. If I had a picture to start with I'd look and see if you come up under photos of nitwits.
> 
> Oh, wait, I'm sorry. I just realized you can't get a date and you're bitter.


You bed wetters think you are so clever. Plus, dumbass, my wife and I are a mixed couple. You trolls disgust me with your filthy lies.

----------

Abbey (06-10-2019),Daily Bread (06-08-2019),Rita Marley (06-08-2019)

----------


## Mr. Independent

> Just search for black couples. I did and got this first page of images:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the second page:
> 
> 
> ...


Okay, I won't deny there is a war on white people, but you just seem to be projecting it at the incorrect source.

----------


## QuaseMarco

> why do you care about the skin color of another couple so much?


The issue was the social engineered search results. Don't you understand that? @Taylor

----------

Big Dummy (06-08-2019),jirqoadai (06-11-2019),justapirate (06-09-2019),NORAD (06-11-2019),Rita Marley (06-08-2019)

----------


## Mr. Independent

> so you dont know why you care about their skin color? Too chicken shit to acknowledge your own racism and bigotry?


I admit I got some of a laugh out of your reply because his one-liner was sounded pretty stupid.  :Smiley20:

----------


## Mr. Independent

> WHO really cares about skin color?
> 
> Is there a #Whitelivesmatter?  NO!
> 
> Is there a Congressional White Caucus?  NO!
> 
> Is there a White Entertainment Network?  NO!
> 
> Is there a NAAWP? NO!
> ...


In part just an unfortunate consequence of whites being a popular majority and blacks really being 10% and historically much lower than that.

----------


## Mr. Independent

> The "racism" today is actually against whites. Promoted by all our favorite so-called equal rights organizations.


Welp, then MLK's dream was completely utopian from the get-go.

----------


## Rita Marley

> In part just an unfortunate consequence of whites being a popular majority and blacks really being 10% and historically much lower than that.


Being a minority is a legitimate excuse for social engineering?

----------

Brat (06-09-2019),Lone Gunman (06-08-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread

> Troll? Ive been here longer than you and trinnity likes me, troll, no. I will say that someone who posts a topic like this but cant explain themselves is a troll though, but I can see that youre going to melt like a sensitive little snowflake so Ill let you off the hook before you say something youll regret.


That's threatening another member - that's a leftest tactic .

----------

Brat (06-09-2019),Lone Gunman (06-08-2019),NORAD (06-11-2019)

----------


## Captain Kirk!

> Troll? Ive been here longer than you and trinnity likes me, troll, no. I will say that someone who posts a topic like this but cant explain themselves is a troll though, but I can see that youre going to melt like a sensitive little snowflake so Ill let you off the hook before you say something youll regret.


The OP was self explanatory ya lying sack of trash.

----------


## Big Dummy

> The OP was self explanatory ya lying sack of trash.


Calling out the leftist tactics for what they are only gets the leftists mad you noticed. Generally it devolves into ray-cyst! This time it is troll.

----------

Lone Gunman (06-08-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread

Taylor did give her like to the south of the border member that cut and ran but still thinks he's American .

----------


## Mr. Independent

> That comment in and of itself is full of hate and yes....bigotry.
> 
> 
> On another note...why would pictures of couples, no matter what the race, would effect me and my daily life.  To much energy spent on something that in 2 weeks none of will remember.  So I ask myself....why the heck am I replying to this thread.  LOL


Hah, so what if someone uses bad words on here or calls another poster out? It doesn't imply bigotry or hate all the time.

----------


## Mr. Independent

> Being a minority is a legitimate excuse for social engineering?


Not that it's how things should work-I don't think it's an excuse for social engineering.

----------


## saltwn

> Just search for black couples. I did and got this first page of images:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the second page:
> 
> 
> ...


maybe the searches reflect your past searches. 
actually they do 
 :Lame:

----------

OldSchool (06-09-2019)

----------


## Lone Gunman

ddg allegedly doesn't track past searches, fwiw.

if it was another search engine, you might have a point.

----------

Captain Kirk! (06-09-2019),NORAD (06-11-2019),OldSchool (06-09-2019)

----------


## ruthless terrier

black and white marriages are 200% more likely to end in divorce than all white. other interracial marriages are also very problematic. why encourage it with bullshit social engineering and media bias against white people? it may be hip and stylish but you are probably doomed if you try it.

----------

Captain Kirk! (06-09-2019),Lone Gunman (06-09-2019)

----------


## Captain Kirk!

> maybe the searches reflect your past searches. 
> actually they do


Sure it does that's why the other posters who did the same search got the same results, and why I wiped out my search history before making this search. Just because you don't want to believe that liberals are trying to take down whites all over doesn't mean my OP was lame; it simply means you are making excuses for liberal bias and lies. Also remember, in the famous words of the great Mr. Don Lemon of the iconoclastic mainstream media giant CNN, "So, we have to stop demonizing people and realize the biggest terror threat in this country is white men, most of them radicalized to the right, and we have to start doing something about them."

----------

Daily Bread (06-09-2019),Kris P Bacon (06-09-2019),Lone Gunman (06-09-2019),Rita Marley (06-09-2019)

----------


## Captain Kirk!

Attachment 43450

Attachment 43451

Look! Here's a search done for "Hispanic couples" and look, no blacks, no Asians, no White's no faggots. I must just be a rayciist huh, for pointing this out.

----------

Daily Bread (06-09-2019),Lone Gunman (06-09-2019)

----------


## Gator Monroe

80% of Lesbian Marriages Nationwide since 2000 Vermont foot in door have ended in Divorce or Seperation

----------

Captain Kirk! (06-09-2019),Lone Gunman (06-09-2019),ruthless terrier (06-10-2019)

----------


## Captain Kirk!

> Okay, I won't deny there is a war on white people, but you just seem to be projecting it at the incorrect source.


I'm not projecting anything, just showing how things are biased against whites. Something that seems to upset the buttstain libs.

----------

Lone Gunman (06-09-2019)

----------


## QuaseMarco

So @Trinnity it's not that we always gang up on @Taylor, it's just that she posts occasionally and it's always some PC or Dem/Lib/Prog propaganda.

----------

Captain Kirk! (06-09-2019),Daily Bread (06-11-2019),Lone Gunman (06-09-2019),NORAD (06-11-2019)

----------


## OldSchool

> So @Trinnity it's not that we always gang up on @Taylor, it's just that she posts occasionally and it's always some PC or Dem/Lib/Prog propaganda.


Truth - she asks for it.

----------

Captain Kirk! (06-09-2019),Lone Gunman (06-09-2019)

----------


## Captain Kirk!

I had no idea it was a she. Not that it matters. Should have recognized the tone of the post though, shrill like most demoskanks.

----------

Lone Gunman (06-09-2019),QuaseMarco (06-09-2019)

----------


## Captain Kirk!

> So @Trinnity it's not that we always gang up on @Taylor, it's just that she posts occasionally and it's always some PC or Dem/Lib/Prog propaganda.


The thing attacks me accusing me of bigotry and stuff and well f--- her. Then Patrickt, another dimo troll lies out his ass about how I can't get a date and shit, same with her. Then there was some crap about not liking mixed couples. Lib = stupid.

----------


## Gator Monroe

I'm shocked that we have not had a tsunami of Leftists in full frontal attack mode here ...

----------

Captain Kirk! (06-12-2019),Knightkore (06-10-2019),Lone Gunman (06-09-2019),NORAD (06-11-2019)

----------


## nonsqtr

> why do you care about the skin color of another couple so much?


lol - hi Taylor.  :Wink: 

I'm pretty sure it's about the leftist moralists at Google.

Not... y'know... skin color.  :Wink:

----------

Captain Kirk! (06-12-2019),Knightkore (06-10-2019),Lone Gunman (06-10-2019),ruthless terrier (06-10-2019)

----------


## Swedgin

Bleh, WAY behind the times.

I didn't see one gay couple on any of that.

That site must be homophobic!

Several photos are of the same couple, however.  I celebrate their love.  

That is all that matters.

----------

Knightkore (06-10-2019),NORAD (06-11-2019)

----------


## Trinnity

> I'm shocked that we have not had a tsunami of Leftists in full frontal attack mode here ...


I'm not shocked by it at all.

----------

Knightkore (06-10-2019)

----------


## Swedgin

> So @Trinnity it's not that we always gang up on @Taylor, it's just that she posts occasionally and it's always some PC or Dem/Lib/Prog propaganda.


Yea, well, Taylor is a wee bit outnumbered, here.

Personally, I would prefer that we do not treat her, as Leftists typically treat Conservatives in most forums.

But, what the hell...this is an anonymous political board for partisans......

----------

Rita Marley (06-10-2019)

----------


## Rita Marley

> Yea, well, Taylor is a wee bit outnumbered, here.
> 
> Personally, I would prefer that we do not treat her, as Leftists typically treat Conservatives in most forums.
> 
> But, what the hell...this is an anonymous political board for partisans......


It's not about @Taylor.

It's about a poster who tried to change a thread regarding social engineering into one about the OP's presumptive feelings towards mixed couples.

Presumptive, because the OP is in a mixed relationship himself.

She couldn't have been more wrong if she voted for Hillary.

----------

Abbey (06-10-2019),Brat (06-10-2019),Captain Kirk! (06-12-2019),Knightkore (06-10-2019),Lone Gunman (06-10-2019),NORAD (06-11-2019)

----------


## Taylor

> It's not about @Taylor.
> 
> It's about a poster who tried to change a thread regarding social engineering into one about the OP's presumptive feelings towards mixed couples.
> 
> Presumptive, because the OP is in a mixed relationship himself.
> 
> She couldn't have been more wrong if she voted for Hillary.


if you type in Caucasian couples it shows plenty of white couples. The guy in the opening post is looking for a reason to be offended. Why does the skin color results of a search engine matter so much? Not everything is a conspiracy and not everything has bad intentions towards white people or any people.

----------


## Taylor

> I'm shocked that we have not had a tsunami of Leftists in full frontal attack mode here ...


Well typically I’m the only liberal person here and when I’m busy and don’t post for a while the anticipation must be killer.

----------


## Knightkore

> Well typically I’m the only liberal person here and when I’m busy and don’t post for a while the anticipation must be killer.


You actually look like Zooey Deschanel.

----------


## Dan40

> if you type in Caucasian couples it shows plenty of white couples. The guy in the opening post is looking for a reason to be offended. Why does the skin color results of a search engine matter so much? Not everything is a conspiracy and not everything has bad intentions towards white people or any people.


FBI â€” Table 43

CRIMES

Murders, blacks 51.1% of total

Robbery, blacks 53.5% of total

Aggravated assault, blacks 32.1%

Violent crime, blacks 36.4% of total

blacks are 13% of the US population, yet commit 26.6% of all crimes.

blacks commit more than 13% of the total in ALL 30 categories.

NO other group exceeds their population percentage in ANY category.

*AND YOU DEMAND THAT WE TAKE NO NOTICE!

**Reality, truth, facts, some of the uncountable things liberals cannot understand.
*

----------

Brat (06-10-2019),Captain Kirk! (06-12-2019),Lone Gunman (06-10-2019),Rita Marley (06-10-2019)

----------


## Dan40

> Well typically I’m the only liberal person here and when I’m busy and don’t post for a while the anticipation must be killer.


If memory serves me right, and it usually does, in the past YOU have repeatedly denied being a liberal.  But then liberals usually deny being liberals.

----------

Brat (06-10-2019),Captain Kirk! (06-12-2019),JMWinPR (06-10-2019),Lone Gunman (06-10-2019),NORAD (06-11-2019)

----------


## Rita Marley

> if you type in Caucasian couples it shows plenty of white couples. The guy in the opening post is looking for a reason to be offended. Why does the skin color results of a search engine matter so much? Not everything is a conspiracy and not everything has bad intentions towards white people or any people.


It matters because it's a lie. Do you hate truth?

----------

Brat (06-10-2019),Captain Kirk! (06-12-2019),Lone Gunman (06-10-2019)

----------


## Taylor

> If memory serves me right, and it usually does, in the past YOU have repeatedly denied being a liberal.  But then liberals usually deny being liberals.


no Ive repeatedly denied being part of any political parties or affiliations like that.

----------


## Rita Marley

> You actually look like Zooey Deschanel.


Not seeing it. I've known Zooey since she was born. Good friend with her dad, Caleb.

----------


## Taylor

> It matters because it's a lie. Do you hate truth?


the truth is that there are plenty of mixed couples out there in the world and the fact that some random people want to use that fact to further a bogus war on white people is just stupid.

----------


## Rita Marley

> the truth is that there are plenty of mixed couples out there in the world and the fact that some random people want to use that fact to further a bogus war on white people is just stupid.


Then search engines should reflect as much rather than lying about it.

----------

JustPassinThru (06-10-2019),Lone Gunman (06-10-2019),NORAD (06-11-2019)

----------


## Taylor

> Then search engines should reflect as much rather than lying about it.


I see plenty of white couples in those searches

----------


## ruthless terrier

> Why does the skin color results of a search engine matter so much?


2 things. The search engine is prejudiced and showing questionable results for white people. Also the search engine seems to be weighted towards mixed race couples. Dishonest and misleading. Finally some might think a mixed race relationship is a sure thing by looking at the results .. but in reality most of them end in failure compared to relationships of the same race.

----------

Brat (06-10-2019)

----------


## Dan40

> the truth is that there are plenty of mixed couples out there in the world and the fact that some random people want to use that fact to further a bogus war on white people is just stupid.


Gays are 3% of the population.  How many mixed couples can there be?  Gay/Straight couples?  I don't think so.

Blacks are 13% of the population, again, how many mixed couples can there be?

A basic requirement to being non-political AND a liberal is immeasurable gullibility and gross stupidity and total avoidance of the reality all around you.

----------

Brat (06-10-2019),ruthless terrier (06-11-2019)

----------


## Gator Monroe

Your avarage Chronic Smoker thinks Gays make up to 35% of the US Populace

----------


## Rita Marley

> I see plenty of white couples in those searches


I see plenty of mixed couples. We are not a white couple, and lies of all kinds offend us.

Maybe not you, but that's you.

----------

Lone Gunman (06-10-2019),NORAD (06-11-2019)

----------


## Dan40

> no I’ve repeatedly denied being part of any political parties or affiliations like that.


I have not been registered with any political party since long before you were born, but I am a conservative.

You being a liberal ARE part of the problem.  YOU support the Demorats that are and have been attempting a coup against the duly elected President.  If they succeed, YOU lose every privilege you think is your right.  And the USA ceases to exist.

You support people that ARE your enemy and you lack the wisdom to know it.


_THE GREATEST DANGER TO THE USA IS THE DEMOCRATIC PARTY!
_

----------

Abbey (06-10-2019),Brat (06-10-2019)

----------


## Gator Monroe

I've been in "Mixed Couple" relationships since 1982 and remember when it was Rare & Cool ...

----------

NORAD (06-11-2019)

----------


## Taylor

> I see plenty of mixed couples. We are not a white couple, and lies of all kinds offend us.
> 
> Maybe not you, but that's you.


You’re offended by mixed couples being part of the search results after you type in white couples? Who is the snowflake again?

----------


## Taylor

> I have not been registered with any political party since long before you were born, but I am a conservative.
> 
> You being a liberal ARE part of the problem.  YOU support the Demorats that are and have been attempting a coup against the duly elected President.  If they succeed, YOU lose every privilege you think is your right.  And the USA ceases to exist.
> 
> You support people that ARE your enemy and you lack the wisdom to know it.
> 
> 
> _THE GREATEST DANGER TO THE USA IS THE DEMOCRATIC PARTY!
> _


I support initiatives and policies that I agree with. The party or person is meaningless to me.

----------


## Gator Monroe

Is a Mixed Couple a Jewish Lesbian & an Israeli Arab Lesbian ?

----------

NORAD (06-11-2019)

----------


## Rita Marley

> You’re offended by mixed couples being part of the search results after you type in white couples? Who is the snowflake again?


I'm offended by lies. How do you like this red blouse?

----------

Brat (06-10-2019),Captain Kirk! (06-12-2019),Knightkore (06-10-2019),Lone Gunman (06-10-2019),MrogersNhood (06-12-2019),NORAD (06-11-2019)

----------


## Dan40

> I support initiatives and policies that I agree with. The party or person is meaningless to me.


Name 3 that you agree with and support.

Last time I asked you to support one of your statements (condemning Trump) you came back with, "I don't pay that much attention."

What lie will you tell today?

----------

Captain Kirk! (06-12-2019)

----------


## Dan40

> You’re offended by mixed couples being part of the search results after you type in white couples? Who is the snowflake again?


Do you realize what you just posted is nonsense?

----------

Captain Kirk! (06-12-2019),NORAD (06-11-2019)

----------


## Taylor

> Do you realize what you just posted is nonsense?


you type in white couples into a search engine and you get white couples and mixed couples and because of that it’s a war on white people. Get a hobby or something.

----------


## Taylor

> Name 3 that you agree with and support.
> 
> Last time I asked you to support one of your statements (condemning Trump) you came back with, "I don't pay that much attention."
> 
> What lie will you tell today?


Name 3 things I agree with and support? Any perimeters with that or just any three things?

----------


## Dan40

> Name 3 things I agree with and support? Any perimeters with that or just any three things?


Lame immature, OBVIOUS, dodge.  Answer the question.

----------


## Dan40

> you type in white couples into a search engine and you get white couples and mixed couples and because of that it’s a war on white people. Get a hobby or something.


You type in Electric Autos, and get Hersey bars, is that OK with you?

----------

Brat (06-10-2019),Knightkore (06-10-2019),Lone Gunman (06-10-2019)

----------


## Knightkore

> Name 3 things I agree with and support? Any perimeters with that or just any three things?


Okay.....I have to:  perimeter means an area of something.....like the perimeter of the border which liberals do not want.  Parameters would be the word you're looking for such as in a set of agreed upon rules.

Examples:

The fence at the border defined the perimeter well enough so that people could easily recognize the area between the two countries.

The parameters set forth in the computer program did not allow for the NPC to think beyond a certain set of pre-programmed responses when interacting with a real human player.

----------

Lone Gunman (06-10-2019),NORAD (06-11-2019)

----------


## Gator Monroe

> Name 3 things I agree with and support? Any perimeters with that or just any three things?


Legalized Pot for recreational use (1) Choice (2) Sensible firearms restrictions (3)

----------

Knightkore (06-10-2019),NORAD (06-11-2019)

----------


## Rita Marley

> Name 3 things I agree with and support? Any perimeters with that or just any three things?


Initiatives and policies, as per your ongoing conversation.

http://thepoliticsforums.com/threads...=1#post2167086

----------

Knightkore (06-10-2019),Lone Gunman (06-10-2019),NORAD (06-11-2019)

----------


## Knightkore

> Okay.....I have to:  perimeter means an area of something.....like the perimeter of the border which liberals do not want.  Parameters would be the word you're looking for such as in a set of agreed upon rules.
> 
> Examples:
> 
> The fence at the border defined the perimeter well enough so that people could easily recognize the area between the two countries.
> 
> The parameters set forth in the computer program did not allow for the NPC to think beyond a certain set of pre-programmed responses when interacting with a real human player.


How to Use Parameter vs perimeter Correctly  Grammarist


*Parameter vs perimeter* Ginger software corrected 98% of people who misused ‘_Parameter vs perimeter_’ 


*Parameter* is a noun which means one of a measurable set of variables in a functioning relationship. The _parameters_ of a process or problem are the limits and boundaries that a process or problem must function within. _Parameter_ was first used in the 1650s as a term in geometry, from the Modern Latin word, _parameter_. In the 1920s, the term began to be used as meaning a measurable factor that defines a particular system. _Parameter_ has come under the modern influence of the word _perimeter,_ and now takes on the meaning of the boundaries or limits in which a problem or process must function.








*Perimeter* is the boundary of a closed geometrical figure, the boundary of an area or object. In military parlance, the _perimeter_ is the boundary where defenses are set. _Perimeter_ appears in the English language in the early fifteenth century, from the Latin word _perimetros_ and the Greek word _perimetron_, meaning circumference.

----------

Lone Gunman (06-10-2019),NORAD (06-11-2019)

----------


## Dan40

Waiting.

----------

Knightkore (06-11-2019)

----------


## Monk-Eye

*" Encouraging Self Deprecation "*

** Reverse Racist Racists **



> you type in white couples into a search engine and you get white couples and mixed couples and because of that it’s a war on white people. Get a hobby or something.


What is the probability of statistical incidence resultant phenotype and genotype from heterogeneous cross breeding and between cross breeding between homogeneous recessive and homogeneous dominant codons ?

Is a valid definition of racism the intentional killing off of another's identity and representation ?

Indeed , it has less to do with supremacy , or bigotry , than it does the meaning of life and affirmation that one is able to see themselves in their offspring , and that their identity persists into the future . 

A rough approximation is that 5/6ths of the global demographic are non japhetic , are expectations that us and europe ( east and west ) are to import migrants from those demographics , of which many are homogeneous and autonomous in self determination , until lands once identified with japhetic peoples reflect the global demographic , until it is ensured that no refuge of homogeneity , of autonomy , of self determination exists ?

----------

NORAD (06-11-2019)

----------


## NORAD

> I support initiatives and policies that I agree with. The party or person is meaningless to me.


Then the orange man is of no consequence to you yet you lament...

----------

Knightkore (06-11-2019),Rita Marley (06-11-2019)

----------


## Taylor

> Then the orange man is of no consequence to you yet you lament...


I can still choose to like or dislike a person based on their personality, delivery, morals, ethics and things like that.

----------

Knightkore (06-11-2019),patrickt (06-11-2019)

----------


## NORAD

> I can still choose to like or dislike a person based on their personality, delivery, morals, ethics and things like that.


Yup!

But now you're changing the goal posts again.


 :Geez:

----------

Knightkore (06-11-2019)

----------


## Gator Monroe

> I can still choose to like or dislike a person based on their personality, delivery, morals, ethics and things like that.


Unless that person is (LGBTQ) (Black or other Minority) (Islam Follower of Color ) (Hater of the Orange Man )...

----------

Knightkore (06-11-2019),NORAD (06-11-2019)

----------


## Gator Monroe

> Legalized Pot for recreational use (1) Choice (2) Sensible firearms restrictions (3)


3 things Taylor supports

----------

Knightkore (06-11-2019),NORAD (06-11-2019)

----------


## Taylor

> Waiting.


Waiting? Get a life man I dont live on here like some of you
Some things I support

-equal rights for all
-affordable and easy access to healthcare 
-more affordable advanced education but also less reliance on advanced education requirements for employment. Depending on the job obviously.
-choice/womens rights 
-more restrictions on gun ownership and also increased punishment for using a gun to commit a crime
-easier process and shorter length of time to immigrate and become a citizen
-have renewable and clean energy be the norm and not the exception
-get rid of the loopholes and advantages that the rich and powerful have over everybody else
-ban lobbying
-ban public money for elections from corporations and organizations
-term limits in politics and for judges

----------

Knightkore (06-11-2019),Swedgin (06-12-2019)

----------


## jirqoadai

equal rights for all.
except those that have no voice

----------

NORAD (06-11-2019)

----------


## NORAD

> Unless that person is (LGBTQ) (Black or other Minority) (Islam Follower of Color ) (Hater of the Orange Man )...


Isn't being ORANGE a minority?

----------

Captain Kirk! (06-12-2019),Knightkore (06-11-2019),MrogersNhood (06-12-2019)

----------


## Taylor

> Yup!
> 
> But now you're changing the goal posts again.


No because in most cases there will always typically be one more policy or thing that someone supports that I agree with than the other person has. If all people were completely equal with their platforms then I’d have to look at their history and their personality. I’ve only voted once so far but moving forward this is how I look at politicians.

----------

Knightkore (06-11-2019)

----------


## NORAD

> Waiting? Get a life man I don’t live on here like some of you
> Some things I support
> 
> -equal rights for all
> -affordable and easy access to healthcare 
> -more affordable advanced education but also less reliance on advanced education requirements for employment. Depending on the job obviously.
> -choice/women’s rights 
> -more restrictions on gun ownership and also increased punishment for using a gun to commit a crime
> -easier process and shorter length of time to immigrate and become a citizen
> ...


What is _your_ solution to each of these sound bites?

----------

Knightkore (06-11-2019),Swedgin (06-12-2019)

----------


## NORAD

> No because in most cases there will always typically be one more policy or thing that someone supports that I agree with than the other person has. 
> 
> If all people were completely equal with their platforms then I’d have to look at their history and their personality. I’ve only voted once so far but moving forward this is how I look at politicians.


Darling you contradict yourself.







> I support initiatives and policies that I agree with. 
> 
> *The party or person is meaningless* to me.




Personality has little to do with performance.


That's why we like YOU!    :Smile:

----------

Daily Bread (06-11-2019)

----------


## Gator Monroe

> Waiting? Get a life man I don’t live on here like some of you
> Some things I support
> Legalized Drugs / Chronic 
> -equal rights for all
> -affordable and easy access to healthcare 
> -more affordable advanced education but also less reliance on advanced education requirements for employment. Depending on the job obviously.
> -choice/women’s rights 
> -more restrictions on gun ownership and also increased punishment for using a gun to commit a crime
> -easier process and shorter length of time to immigrate and become a citizen
> ...

----------


## MrMike

> Waiting? Get a life man I don’t live on here like some of you
> Some things I support
> 
> -equal rights for all
> -affordable and easy access to healthcare 
> -more affordable advanced education but also less reliance on advanced education requirements for employment. Depending on the job obviously.
> -choice/women’s rights 
> *-more restrictions on gun ownership and also increased punishment for using a gun to commit a crime*
> -easier process and shorter length of time to immigrate and become a citizen
> ...


Is that sort of like a "gun hate crime"?  What if they use a knife?  Or a spoon?

 :Thinking:

----------

Captain Kirk! (06-12-2019),NORAD (06-11-2019)

----------


## Gator Monroe

> Waiting? Get a life man I dont live on here like some of you
> Some things I support
> 4th Trimester Abortion 
> -equal rights for all
> -affordable and easy access to healthcare 
> -more affordable advanced education but also less reliance on advanced education requirements for employment. Depending on the job obviously.
> -choice/womens rights 
> -more restrictions on gun ownership and also increased punishment for using a gun to commit a crime
> -easier process and shorter length of time to immigrate and become a citizen
> ...

----------


## MrogersNhood

> I have no problem with anyone's skin color.   If you search for WHITE COUPLES, *why does Duck Duck Go automatically put in mixed and gay couples?*  Mixed couples and gay couples are a small fraction of the population.  Yet he did the same search for black couples, and that is exactly what he got.......black couples.  
> 
> For grins I decided to do the same search through Bing and got exactly what the OP did.  Looks pretty clear that there is an agenda here.   They are attempting to make normalcy out of the abnormal.


Since you asked, it's because they have to go through Google servers and Google is the one filtering and attempting to social engineer. 

Startpage is about 50% better, anything that returns Google results is going to have things that Google interjects into the searches.

----------

Brat (06-11-2019),Captain Kirk! (06-12-2019),Gator Monroe (06-11-2019),JustPassinThru (06-11-2019),Knightkore (06-11-2019),NORAD (06-11-2019),QuaseMarco (06-11-2019)

----------


## Gator Monroe

Its ramping up to stratospheric levels , soon Restarant Menus will be slanted .

----------

Knightkore (06-11-2019),NORAD (06-11-2019)

----------


## Forreal

> that was uncalled for. You have a very strange definition of "war" and your hatred of mixed couples and gay couples should shame you. Are you sure you weren't banned for telling people to shut the fuck up?
> 
> I have to wonder what kind of nitwit spends time looking up photos for black couples and white couples. If i had a picture to start with i'd look and see if you come up under photos of nitwits.
> 
> Oh, wait, i'm sorry. I just realized you can't get a date and you're bitter.


Boom!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## NORAD

> Is that sort of like a "gun hate crime"?  What if they use a knife?  Or a spoon?


Shhhh - let her think, formulate and post her own thoughts!!

----------

Captain Kirk! (06-12-2019),Knightkore (06-11-2019),MrMike (06-11-2019)

----------


## NORAD

> Its ramping up to stratospheric levels , soon Restarant Menus will be slanted .


dam bitches!

----------

Knightkore (06-11-2019)

----------


## ruthless terrier

like the OP said: *The search engines are trying to make normalcy out of the abnormal.* Not trying to be negative or racist here. I object to it because it influences (or pisses off) people with false and prejudiced information.

----------

Brat (06-11-2019),Captain Kirk! (06-12-2019),Knightkore (06-11-2019),MrogersNhood (06-12-2019),NORAD (06-11-2019)

----------


## NORAD

> Boom!!!


whatcha booming, babe?


http://thepoliticsforums.com/threads...=1#post2165715


Post #36 ??

Thanked by:
Forreal (Today),Taylor (06-08-2019)


Something neither of you are cognizant of  is  @patrickt  has his own set of ideology and 'rules'.

But I LOVED the way _you_ _two_ @Taylor  @Forreal  jumped before you looked.



*Lord, I ask for your hedge of protection for our liberal friends. 
I ask that you remove the scales from their eyes and bring them wisdom. 
I ask that you protect them from evil and show them peace.
In the name of Jesus, I pray*

----------

Captain Kirk! (06-12-2019),Rita Marley (06-11-2019)

----------


## jirqoadai

> Shhhh - let her think, formulate and post her own thoughts!!


never happen

----------

MrMike (06-11-2019),NORAD (06-11-2019)

----------


## Brat

:Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Knightkore (06-11-2019)

----------


## Brat

> like the OP said: *The search engines are trying to make normalcy out of the abnormal.* Not trying to be negative or racist here. I object to it because it influences (or pisses off) people with false and prejudiced information.


Yep, incremental changes, not unlike a boiling frog.

----------

Daily Bread (06-11-2019),Knightkore (06-11-2019),ruthless terrier (06-11-2019)

----------


## NORAD

> like the OP said: *The search engines are trying to make normalcy out of the abnormal.* Not trying to be negative or racist here. I object to it because it influences (or pisses off) people with false and prejudiced information.


The sheep will believe the lies.

----------

Brat (06-11-2019),Gator Monroe (06-11-2019),Knightkore (06-11-2019),ruthless terrier (06-11-2019)

----------


## NORAD

> never happen


On Trin's blade, I hold out for some hope!

----------

Brat (06-11-2019),Knightkore (06-11-2019),MrogersNhood (06-12-2019)

----------


## jirqoadai

> On Trin's blade, I hold out for some hope!


the concept of truth is only valid if one asks their own self,  " what have i missed and why ".

----------

NORAD (06-11-2019)

----------


## QuaseMarco

> Waiting? Get a life man I don’t live on here like some of you
> Some things I support
> 
> -equal rights for all
> -affordable and easy access to healthcare 
> -more affordable advanced education but also less reliance on advanced education requirements for employment. Depending on the job obviously.
> -choice/women’s rights 
> -more restrictions on gun ownership and also increased punishment for using a gun to commit a crime
> -easier process and shorter length of time to immigrate and become a citizen
> ...


Is that Joe Biden's platform?

To answer my own question: Probably not ...... see below.....can't see Biden backing that. He's owned by big money.

_-get rid of the loopholes and advantages that the rich and powerful have over everybody else_
_-ban lobbying_
_-ban public money for elections from corporations and organizations_
_-term limits in politics and for judges_

----------

Brat (06-11-2019),Knightkore (06-11-2019),NORAD (06-11-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread

> Well typically Im the only liberal person here and when Im busy and dont post for a while the anticipation must be killer.


Please get more involved here ,we all like you - you just have a tough time accepting our love ,you being a liberal and all . It's tough to admit but there's a reason why you come back here ....sanity .

----------

Knightkore (06-11-2019),NORAD (06-11-2019),potlatch (06-11-2019)

----------


## Dan40

> Waiting? Get a life man I don’t live on here like some of you
> Some things I support
> 
> -equal rights for all
> -affordable and easy access to healthcare 
> -more affordable advanced education but also less reliance on advanced education requirements for employment. Depending on the job obviously.
> -choice/women’s rights 
>  -more restrictions on gun ownership and also increased punishment for using a gun to commit a crime
>  -easier process and shorter length of time to immigrate and become a citizen
> ...


*-equal rights for all-* We have that, its in the Constitution that liberals want to eliminate, unless you're confusing it with equal outcomes which is impossible.


*-affordable and easy access to healthcare-* We had that prior to obamacare.  Americans spent a lower % of household income on healthcare than the world average.  Now we spend slightly more.  Both health care and health insurance are private industries.  NOT RIGHTS.  Better able to run themselves than the Govt can. 

*-more affordable advanced education but also less reliance on advanced  education requirements for employment. Depending on the job obviously.-* This is a desire for more Govt interference in education, and Govt interference in the hiring process.  More Govt is not the answer, IT IS THE PROBLEM.Govt healthcare WITH price controls costs 60% more than private care without any price control.  USPS loses $4 billion per year and pays UPS and FedEx to carry mail for them and the private carriers make millions and SAVE USPS money.  Amtrak loses money on every passenger.  Govt CANNOT do business profitably or well.

*-choice/women’s rights-* Women have choice and rights.  They can CHOOSE or not to become pregnant.  Do babies deserve rights, they had NO CHOICE. 

*-more restrictions on gun ownership* *and also increased punishment for using a gun to commit a crime.-
*I'm in total agreement with the second part.  It is the liberals that are soft on crime and criminals.
More restrictions on gun ownership is nonsense.  Illinois almost outlaws guns and has more murders than we can count.  The majority done with illegal handguns, NOT WITH RIFLES.  FACT-More people are murdered with knives than with all type rifles. (2016 murders, firearms=11,004.
handguns=7105
rifles= 374
xxxxxxxxxx

knives=1604)


*-easier process and shorter length of time to immigrate and become a citizen- * I'm betting you are confusing/equating legal immigration with ILLEGAL INVADING CRIMINALS.  Our legal immigration allows in over 1.2 million persons per year.  People that HAVE skills and/or talents to benefit this nation.  Why else would they be invited?  ILLEGALS are a parasitic burden, legal immigrants are a benefit.  And the legals allowed/invited in amount to 25% of newly born Americans.  That is a huge percentage of legal immigrants.
1 ILLEGAL CRIMINAL is far too many.

*-have renewable and clean energy be the norm and not the exception-*  Government has been working on that and passing regulations on private industry for 50 years. * 50 YEARS!*  Does that give you an idea how well Govt operates in the private industry.  What they have accomplished in 50 yearsof interference is higher prices on everything, and little else.

*-get rid of the loopholes and advantages that the rich and powerful have over everybody else- * Loopholes and tax advantages are a liberal lie.  They do not exist.  BUSINESSES do get to deduct and write down things including your paycheck.  Without that you wouldn't have a job.  Dividends and interest incomes are taxed at a lesser rate than ordinary incomes.  That is as available to you as it is to me.  Trump just got the tax code rewritten and simplified, and you hate him for doing what you want.  Reagan, Republican, was the last President to get the tax code rewritten and simplified.

*-ban lobbying- * Now I like the sound of that, who wouldn't?  Buit think it through and you're recommending restriction of FREE SPEECH.  Who's free speech gets banned next, yours?  Mine?  I'll fight for mine.
You better address the lobbying problem below. TERM LIMITS.  And with term limits we need to stop bureaucrats from issuing regulations (over 2000 per month under obama, that's more than 200,000 issued in obama's time)  One of Trump's first moves when he took office was to require that 2 regulations be cancelled for every new one issued. (And you hate him for doing what you want)  Regulations should have to be passed by congress and signed by the president.


*-ban public money for elections from corporations and organizations- * They are taxpayers and the right to free speech.  I have a problem with it same as you, but cannot condone restricting any free speech.  There are many limits on the amounts corporate entities may contribute.  But remember too that the corporations hire highly successful, accomplished attorneys to work thru the laws done by Government workers.  Another of the reasons Govt and its 'workers' should be the most restricted group in the nation.*-term limits in politics and for judges- * amazing, we find total agreement on a conservative issue.  You are aware that term limit bills are always introduced by Republicans, never by Demorats.  You knew that right?
It is both ironic and a bit comical but Ron Paul (Republican) introduced a term limits bill in all 12 of his terms in office.

Judges should have to cite the applicable law for their decisions, and be immediately fired for legislating from the bench.

I've tried to be fair to both of us.
YOU are a little more conservative than you want to be. :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

NORAD (06-16-2019),QuaseMarco (06-12-2019),Rita Marley (06-11-2019)

----------


## patrickt

Norad: "Something neither of you are cognizant of is @patrickt has his own set of ideology and 'rules'."

I suspect that's true if believing the U.S. should adhere to the Constitution and everyone, including the government, should live within their means and pay their bills is an ideology. As for rules, I have a lot but the one that came into play in this thread was learned from my mother very early. I did learn quite young that people who live by other peoples rules usually don't follow them and that people who live without rules are usually not happy and don't have good lives so my life is full of rules.

I realize there are those who think rules are bad no matter where they come from. There are others who love rules but only if they come from a higher authority like Washington DC or a god.

----------

NORAD (07-01-2019)

----------


## Rita Marley

It's not like search engine results are the only proof of a war on whites.

There are many people, including college professors, who openly call for white genocide. We even have a thread today about some yoga class to lose your whiteness.

Proof of a war on whites is everywhere.

----------

Brat (06-11-2019),Captain Kirk! (06-12-2019),Gator Monroe (06-11-2019),MrogersNhood (06-12-2019),QuaseMarco (06-12-2019),ruthless terrier (06-11-2019)

----------


## Gator Monroe

The Enemy of my Enemy is my friend (On steroids)

----------

Rita Marley (06-11-2019)

----------


## Monk-Eye

*" You Pay For Their Social Welfare "*

** Get Off The Stump **




> equal rights for all.
> except those that have no voice


Between 0% to 200% of the poverty line have 75% of abortions . 

Most already have children and to have more would force them out of the employment market and further subject to Personal Responsibility and Work Opportunity Act - Wikipedia .
*Provisions*


Ending welfare as an entitlement program;Requiring recipients to begin working after two years of receiving benefits;Placing a lifetime limit of five years on benefits paid by federal funds;Aiming to encourage two-parent families and discouraging out-of-wedlock births;Enhancing enforcement of child support; andRequiring state professional and occupational licenses to be withheld from undocumented immigrants.[24] 

** The Real Hole In The Bucket **

*Immigrant welfare*

Another  provision of PRWORA made some immigrants entering the United States  ineligible for federal public benefits during the first five years after  securing “qualified” immigrant status.[29] *Qualified immigrants include: 
* 

Lawful permanent residents (people with green cards)RefugeesImmigrants granted asylum or those with conditional entrantsImmigrants granted parole by the U.S. Department of Homeland Security (DHS) for at least one yearImmigrants whose deportations are being withheldCuban/Haitian entrantsBattered immigrant spouses, battered immigrant children, immigrant  parents of battered children, and immigrant children of battered parentsSurvivors of a severe form of trafficking[30]

----------

NORAD (06-16-2019),QuaseMarco (06-12-2019)

----------


## Monk-Eye

*" Lines For Feedback "**

* Based On What **



> Some things I support
> *-equal rights for all*


Unfortunately the left does not understand a difference between equal protection and equal endowment .
Illegal migrants remain within jurisdiction of their country of origin that is responsible for reprising violation of their civil liberties when in travel abroad .

Illegal migrants are not subjects of us jurisdiction ( see subject to contractual agreement ) and although the country of origin may request extradition to prosecute , or that the us itself prosecute , the us is not by default obligated to issue a retort for a violation of civil liberties . 

Contractual term - Wikipedia
_It is merely an agreement to agree lacking the requisite intention to create legal relations, and the deal will only be binding unless and until the formalized contract has been drawn up._

** Financial Undermine **



> affordable and easy access to healthcare


The ACA was a ruse for republicans ; but , individuals between 0% and 400% of the poverty line who would rather walk in and bilk medicaid than pay premiums are also part of their voter base .  

Also , private health care is absurdly expensive and , while the government is able to limit private health care claims , private health care providers have adjusted premiums and policies base upon free market variables to incorporate the new policy holders that has at least doubled and even tripled premiums for those not between 0% and 400% of the poverty line who do not qualify for the federal subsistence limits .

Given the piled on financial obligation of premiums , as to whether ACA is reducing the national debt which was the motivation for its impetus , that is extremely speculative !

** Bankster Usury **



> more *affordable advanced education* but also less reliance on advanced education requirements for employment. Depending on the job obviously.


Before the financial crisis of 2007-2007 , Fannie Mae - Wikipedia and Freddie Mac - Wikipedia were able to refinance academic loan interest rates down to 2% , whereas currently academic loans are through standard financial institutions at +8% which is something valid to address regarding an emphasis on government investment in its infrastructure .

Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac received the burden of blame for the crisis that resulted from a combination of Clinton and Bush allowing variable rate interest loans for HUD ( previously fixed interest , low down  payment ) loans that were passed onto the derivatives market , the oversight of which had been sabotaged and prohibited of SEC by the gram-leach-bliley act .

Another warning is that Financial crisis of 2007â€“2008 - Wikipedia began with the repeal of Glassâ€“Steagall legislation - Wikipedia and institution of Grammâ€“Leachâ€“Bliley Act - Wikipedia ( Gramm - weights and measures , Leach - a blood sucking parasite , Bligh - mutiny on the bounty ) that *consolidated commercial and investment banking assets* , the consolidation of commercial and investment bank assets *violates the underwriting of Deposit insurance - Wikipedia that is now completely fraudulent* such that the us government by law did not and does not have to compensate one penny of deposits should a bank be foreclosed .


** Mixed Bag **



> -choice/women’s rights


One becomes a citizen at birth and birth is required for equal protection ; the fetus is the private property of the mother . 

Blackmun, Roe V. Wade, in the statement, _"Logically, of course, a legitimate state interest in this area need not stand or fall on acceptance of the belief that life begins at conception or at some other point prior to live birth."_


** Individual Equalizer **



> *-more restrictions on gun ownership* and also increased punishment for using a gun to commit a crime


Mutually assured destruction is a good thing and stop letting the arrogance of aspiring bureaucrats convince you that public best interests lay in protecting themselves from the idiocy of despotic public policy decisions .

** The Planet Is Full Get A Clue **



> *-easier process and shorter length of time to immigrate and become a citizen*


Why is 1.4 million annual permanent legal migrants ( 120,000 per month average )  , first come first served , low skilled , not point based , that does not include the nearly 1 million illegal migrants atop that not too many ?

The left blubbers about global warming , environmental pollution , animal extinctions and quality of life as it ignorantly lacks any association between those issues and an over proliferation of human population !

** Money Makes The World Go Round **



> -have renewable and clean energy be the norm and not the exception
> -get rid of the loopholes and advantages that the rich and powerful have over everybody else
> -ban lobbying
> -ban public money for elections from corporations and organizations


Politicians are not bound to insider trading laws . 

The saudi lobby and slush fund to promote terrorism and export of proselytizing fictional ishmaelism adherents abroad and to normalize the depravity of its ideology is a good target .

** Bound For More Than Expected **



> *-term limits in politics and for judges*


The opposite of progress is congress and you do not want radical change unless you want rapid destruction to follow .

----------

NORAD (06-16-2019)

----------


## Rita Marley

Save money, kill your kids.

----------

Knightkore (06-12-2019),MrMike (06-12-2019)

----------


## Gator Monroe

> Save money, kill your kids.


Especially if your White and upper Middle Class or 1 %er

----------

Knightkore (06-12-2019),Rita Marley (06-12-2019)

----------


## Rita Marley

> Especially if your White and upper Middle Class or 1 %er


Candace gets it:

Pro-Life vs. Pro-Choice 
Remember: there is NOTHING progressive about the progressive Left. 
Vikings would treat an infant with more dignity.

----------

Captain Kirk! (06-12-2019),Knightkore (06-12-2019),MrMike (06-12-2019),MrogersNhood (06-12-2019),NORAD (06-16-2019)

----------


## Gator Monroe

It pissed me off to no end when a Fugly but very well off Single West Los Angeles/ Brentwood Non Practicing Jewish woman (Say 34 Years Old but in denial of being Desperado/ No real BF for last 18 months and no prospects  )  gets an Abortion (Like the Bitch thinks Mr. Right will pop up in Future and not be a Man Child who cares more about Surfing or Climbing Half Dome someday than being a Father or quitting Part Time Life Guard work and live off of her $.

----------

Knightkore (06-12-2019)

----------


## Swedgin

I like most of that, but, as they say, "the devil is in the details."  

And yet, I see no 'details:'




> -equal rights for all


We already have this.  At least by every legal standard.   The problem here is that, according to Human Nature, some will ALWAYS seek to be "more equal" than others, while, some will always CLAIM they are not be treated "equally," in order to BE...."more equal than others."  This is a beautiful idea, one that we have had for centuries.  LAWS and Governments can either hurt, or help, in the cause, but, in the end, this has to be done, individually, by We, the People.....




> -affordable and easy access to healthcare


WHAT is 'affordable?'  HOW do we make it so?  WHO ends up paying for it?  This is an issue all over the world.  Many of the socialist healthcare systems, even in the West, can supply "affordable" or, even FREE healthcare, but.....that tends to make the actual 'access' much more difficult.  Should people actually PAYING for the healthcare of all, be expected to wait in line, with everyone else?  




> -more affordable advanced education but also less reliance on advanced education requirements for employment. Depending on the job obviously.


Yes.  We need to completely rethink how our education system works, from top to bottom, on numerous levels.  I am of the opinion, that many College Students would be better served in a really good "trade" school, for lack of a better word.  Many "blue collar" trades have become FAR more technical, and advanced, so, the way I see it, the actual distinction between "college" and many "trade schools" are the differing careers they prepare you for.  We should seek to make them more "equal" on several levels, especially the social perception of being a "Mechanic" or, a "Social Worker."  (Indeed, this goes back to your first point about everyone being treated equally.  Why should I respect the OPINIONS of a College-Educated person, over that of my Taxidermist?  Why should the opinions of LAWYERS out weigh those of Factory Workers???)




> -choice/womens rights


Women have rights.  Now, I know that we are currently going back to the abortion battles we fought 50 years ago, but....speaking of "choice" and "rights"....where are the MALE's "rights" when it comes to child birth, and/or, abortion.  IF the mother decides to have the child, but the "father" does not want it....he still gets stuck with child support.  Not that I disagree with that, but.....18 years is a HELL of a lot longer than 9 months......By the same token, is it every woman's "right" to have an abortion procedure, paid for, by others?  If so, then, what about MY RIGHTS, as a Type I Diabetic, to an Insulin Pump, paid for, by others???




> -more restrictions on gun ownership and also increased punishment for using a gun to commit a crime


Odd, that you have this point directly after your point about "women's rights and choice."  VERY odd.  Basically, in one breath, you are demanding rights for one group, while, in the next, demanding that rights for another group be..."restricted."  

We have enough "restrictions" on firearms in this nation.  We have existing laws that increase penalties for using firearms in the commission of a crime.
tJust have to enforce them, and, for some reason, these laws are seldom enforced.  IT is as if some do not want to be overly strict on criminals, who use firearms, while, at the same time, seeking to place new restrictions on Law-abiding citizens...




> -easier process and shorter length of time to immigrate and become a citizen


I too, would like faster access for LEGAL immigration for CERTAIN groups.  I say "certain groups" in we will need background checks on almost all of them.  AND, we need to have sensible laws that govern as much.  A good example would be the "refugees" Obama brought in from Syria.  While I do feel for these people, it was absolutely SHAMEFUL, that we allowed single, MUSLIM men, between the ages of 17-50 in, ahead of Christians, Yizadi's, Jews, Gays, etc.  From a different angle, I have always felt that NAFTA needs to have a "NAFTA ID card" that citizens from any of the three nations can sign up for.  This will require costs, as we will need a new infrastructure to maintain, and keep the info on NAFTA ID card holders.

But, this entire debate on citizenship, or, even green card status, is entire moot, if we can not control the influx over our southern border.  In fact, it is an entire waste of time.  Discussing citizenship for illegals, before defending our porous border, is literally, putting the horse a few states in front of the cart.....




> -have renewable and clean energy be the norm and not the exception


I am actually very big on this.  Just one problem:  how?  I am a huge fan of Solar's potential, but...there are limitations.  Certainly, we can get there, someday, but, currently, we simply do not have the technology.

AND, when GOVERNMENT gets involved....there's a freaking mess, as taxpayer dollars are squandered, with nothing to show for. (Although, it does seem as if certain "friends" of certain "politicians" suddenly have much larger bank accounts.....)  This is where we need the sort of leadership in Congress, that we have not seen for well over two decades, if not much longer....

I can not tell you how many times I have attempted to have an honest, full debate on this issue, but, every time, I try, it seems as if BOTH sides fall in to their established talking points and positions.  We have been debating this issue for over 40 years, and, for the most part....few have been moved even slightly, from their established positions....




> -get rid of the loopholes and advantages that the rich and powerful have over everybody else


Sounds good.  I am for all of that.  What, advantages are you talking about, specifically?  What about those who may not be "1%'ers", but, whose power (and greater wealth than the average person), are gained through politics, law, entertainment, or, playing a professional sport?




> -ban lobbying


While I actually agree on this, it will NEVER come to be, as BOTH sides of the Elites gain benefit from this.  Likewise, Lobbying COULD have a real purpose.  That said, I am all for placing some pretty stringent limits on how Lobbying is done.




> -ban public money for elections from corporations and organizations


Again, I can pretty much agree with this.  As long as Unions, Bundlers, and other such entities are included.  




> -term limits in politics and for judges


I will have to wait and listen to the debates and plans for putting term limits on Judges.  I can see both sides to this, and, really can not make up my mind which would be best, except to say that if we place term limits on judges, they need to be LONG, as we want consistency in law.

I am 100% behind placing Term Limits on Congressional members.......





Now, the way I see it, we have quite a few differences on these rough points.  BUT, we also have some agreement on a few.

The next step would be if we could do, what petty politicians in DC can not:  Find honest compromise.

And THAT, sadly....I just do not see happening.

----------

Captain Kirk! (06-12-2019),JustPassinThru (06-12-2019),Knightkore (06-12-2019),MrMike (06-12-2019),NORAD (06-16-2019)

----------


## Gator Monroe

Equal Rights for Neo Kluxers & Neo Nazis , Pedos/NAMBLA types , Recently Arrived Islamist Illegal Alien Combatents , SEIU/CPUSA Street Rabble , Pro Life Activists ...

----------

Captain Kirk! (06-12-2019),Knightkore (06-12-2019),MrMike (06-12-2019)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> I like most of that, but, as they say, "the devil is in the details."  
> 
> And yet, I see no 'details:'


Exactly.  The Left uses buzzwords, emotion-laden general terms without measure.  Who isn't for "Affordable" stuff?  But they never specify what is affordable and what is not.

Nor how they'll get there.  Nor how they'll determine what is affordable.

We had private medical insurance, the Left decreed was not affordable.  They passed the ACA and premiums quadrupled for LESS coverage (albeit with free birth control, yippee).

THAT, they decided, WAS affordable.

This is the technique of a demagogue or group of demagogues, to seize power.





> I will have to wait and listen to the debates and plans for putting term limits on Judges.  I can see both sides to this, and, really can not make up my mind which would be best, except to say that if we place term limits on judges, they need to be LONG, as we want consistency in law.
> 
> I am 100% behind placing Term Limits on Congressional members.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, the way I see it, we have quite a few differences on these rough points.  BUT, we also have some agreement on a few.
> ...


I will not wait.  I see already they're promising everything, in vague terms.

That's the mark of a liar and a lover of power for power's sake.

That renders them unfit, in my judgment.

----------

Brat (06-12-2019),Knightkore (06-12-2019),Lone Gunman (06-12-2019),MrMike (06-12-2019),NORAD (06-16-2019),Swedgin (06-12-2019)

----------


## MrogersNhood

> I'm offended by lies. How do you like this red blouse?


That's not red.  :Thinking:  That's yellow.

----------

Brat (06-12-2019),Knightkore (06-12-2019),Lone Gunman (06-12-2019),NORAD (06-16-2019),Rita Marley (06-12-2019)

----------


## MrogersNhood

> It's not like search engine results are the only proof of a war on whites.
> 
> There are many people, including college professors, who openly call for white genocide. We even have a thread today about some yoga class to lose your whiteness.
> 
> Proof of a war on whites is everywhere.


Have I told you lately how I love you? Just for being you.  :Wink:

----------

Knightkore (06-12-2019),Lone Gunman (06-12-2019),Rita Marley (06-12-2019)

----------


## MrogersNhood

Me n Rita got something in common, dgaf and gonna tell it like it is.  :Thumbsup20: 

A guy I used to work with said I needed a clutch in between my brain and my mouth. I asked him "Why?"  :Dontknow: 

Tact? Wtf is that?

Oh yeah, something I am devoid of. Maybe @Rita Marley has some, but I'm fresh out.

----------

Brat (06-12-2019),Knightkore (06-12-2019),Lone Gunman (06-12-2019),NORAD (06-16-2019),Rita Marley (06-12-2019)

----------


## Forreal

> whatcha booming, babe?
> 
> 
> http://thepoliticsforums.com/threads...=1#post2165715
> 
> 
> Post #36 ??
> 
> Thanked by:
> ...


Trolling is more successful with a slight zig zag darling.

----------


## Captain Kirk!

> if you type in Caucasian couples it shows plenty of white couples. The guy in the opening post is looking for a reason to be offended. Why does the skin color results of a search engine matter so much? Not everything is a conspiracy and not everything has bad intentions towards white people or any people.


Well I'll be damned, you are right!
 Look at all those white non mixed couples! lmao!
screenshot_810.png

----------

Brat (06-12-2019),Knightkore (06-12-2019),Lone Gunman (06-12-2019),NORAD (06-16-2019)

----------


## Captain Kirk!

> the truth is that there are plenty of mixed couples out there in the world and the fact that some random people want to use that fact to further a bogus war on white people is just stupid.


Fact is you refuse to see the bias from google and you call me stupid. I submit that you are just another media fed lib that refuses the hear the truth.

----------

Brat (06-12-2019),Lone Gunman (06-12-2019),NORAD (06-16-2019)

----------


## Captain Kirk!

> you type in white couples into a search engine and you get white couples and mixed couples and because of that its a war on white people. Get a hobby or something.


How about you stop lying. White people are under attack all over this country.

----------

Gator Monroe (06-12-2019),Lone Gunman (06-12-2019)

----------


## Captain Kirk!

> Legalized Pot for recreational use (1) Choice (2) Sensible firearms restrictions (3)


Name those sensible firearms restrictions. I wont wait.

----------

Knightkore (06-12-2019),Lone Gunman (06-12-2019)

----------


## Captain Kirk!

> Waiting? Get a life man I dont live on here like some of you
> Some things I support
> 
> -equal rights for all
> -affordable and easy access to healthcare 
> -more affordable advanced education but also less reliance on advanced education requirements for employment. Depending on the job obviously.
> -choice/womens rights 
> -more restrictions on gun ownership and also increased punishment for using a gun to commit a crime
> -easier process and shorter length of time to immigrate and become a citizen
> ...


NRA tried to get strict punishments for using a gun in a crime. Democrats killed it.

----------

Knightkore (06-12-2019),Lone Gunman (06-12-2019),Rutabaga (06-12-2019)

----------


## Captain Kirk!

> That's not red.  That's yellow.


And I searched for white couples and got mixed couples.

----------

Brat (06-12-2019),Lone Gunman (06-12-2019),MrogersNhood (06-12-2019),Rita Marley (06-12-2019)

----------


## Captain Kirk!

> Me n Rita got something in common, dgaf and gonna tell it like it is. 
> 
> A guy I used to work with said I needed a clutch in between my brain and my mouth. I asked him "Why?" 
> 
> Tact? Wtf is that?
> 
> Oh yeah, something I am devoid of. Maybe @Rita Marley has some, but I'm fresh out.


I already had my period of being polite to hateful liberal scum. Not any more, screw them all. If those lying bastards manage to steal the next election then that will officially start part 2 of the American revolution. People have had it with that filth. All over the net I look at news sites and some stories have comments section and many many times I see comments from life long democrats who claim they are voting for Trump now and have had it with the democrats, who by the way don't do shit except chase Trump! Fuck them all.

----------

Brat (06-12-2019),Lone Gunman (06-12-2019),MrogersNhood (06-12-2019),NORAD (06-16-2019)

----------


## Gator Monroe

> Name those sensible firearms restrictions. I wont wait.


Ask Taylor , I was just saying 3 things she agrees with as far as Politics goes .

----------

Captain Kirk! (06-12-2019),Lone Gunman (06-12-2019)

----------


## Kodiak

> That's not red.  That's yellow.


That's her whole point.  Any Google search gets what THEY want you to see, not what YOU want to see.

----------

Brat (06-12-2019),Gator Monroe (06-12-2019),JustPassinThru (06-12-2019),Lone Gunman (06-12-2019),MrMike (06-12-2019),MrogersNhood (06-12-2019),Rita Marley (06-12-2019)

----------


## Gator Monroe

> I already had my period of being polite to hateful liberal scum. Not any more, screw them all. If those lying bastards manage to steal the next election then that will officially start part 2 of the American revolution. People have had it with that filth. All over the net I look at news sites and some stories have comments section and many many times I see comments from life long democrats who claim they are voting for Trump now and have had it with the democrats, who by the way don't do shit except chase Trump! Fuck them all.


Same way I feel about the "Socially Liberal Fiscally Conservative" Scum who want Legalized Drugs/Chronic and are GTG with NAMBLA tweaks to Male on Male Gay Marriage ...

----------

Captain Kirk! (06-12-2019),Lone Gunman (06-12-2019),MrogersNhood (06-12-2019)

----------


## Captain Kirk!

> Ask Taylor , I was just saying 3 things she agrees with as far as Politics goes .


I wasn't sure, but I got it now!  :Wink:

----------

Gator Monroe (06-12-2019),Lone Gunman (06-12-2019),MrogersNhood (06-12-2019)

----------


## Captain Kirk!

> Same way I feel about the "Socially Liberal Fiscally Conservative" Scum who want Legalized Drugs/Chronic and are GTG with NAMBLA tweaks to Male on Male Gay Marriage ...


Same here.

----------

Lone Gunman (06-12-2019)

----------


## MrMike

> That's not red.  That's yellow.


You sir are a fashionist!   :Dontknow:

----------

Brat (06-12-2019),Captain Kirk! (06-12-2019),Kodiak (06-12-2019),Lone Gunman (06-12-2019),MrogersNhood (06-12-2019)

----------


## Gator Monroe

> You sir are a fashionist!


Red & Green not during Xmas or if your not a Mexican is bad FS

----------


## Captain Kirk!

> You sir are a fashionist!


I keep telling you he's a chink!

----------


## Lone Gunman

> NRA tried to get strict punishments for using a gun in a crime. Democrats killed it.


THAT is sensible firearms restriction.

use a gun, goto jail for ten years in addition to any sentence; no parole, no deals.

do it again, get twenty, same restrictions.

do it again, life without parole.

penalize the people doing gun crimes, not the people who legally own guns.

that's sensible.

----------

Brat (06-12-2019),Captain Kirk! (06-12-2019),JustPassinThru (06-12-2019),Rita Marley (06-12-2019),Rutabaga (06-12-2019)

----------


## Rutabaga

> NRA tried to get strict punishments for using a gun in a crime. Democrats killed it.


thats because they are vastly more responsible for all guns crimes, period.

making stricter punishment goes against their base.

----------

Brat (06-12-2019),Captain Kirk! (06-12-2019)

----------


## Captain Kirk!

> thats because they are vastly more responsible for all guns crimes, period.
> 
> making stricter punishment goes against their base.


That's why I refer to then as the democrat crime family. Did you know that when I worked in prison the warden told us that the average offender had been arrested 8 to 11 times before they EVER saw prison?

----------

Rutabaga (06-12-2019)

----------


## Rutabaga

> That's why I refer to then as the democrat crime family. Did you know that when I worked in prison the warden told us that the average offender had been arrested 8 to 11 times before they EVER saw prison?


you can thank democrats for that...

----------

Brat (06-16-2019),Captain Kirk! (06-13-2019)

----------


## MrogersNhood

> I already had my period of being polite to hateful liberal scum. Not any more, screw them all. If those lying bastards manage to steal the next election then that will officially start part 2 of the American revolution. People have had it with that filth. All over the net I look at news sites and some stories have comments section and many many times I see comments from life long democrats who claim they are voting for Trump now and have had it with the democrats, who by the way don't do shit except chase Trump! Fuck them all.


That's exactly why I'm banned fer a minute.  :Thumbsup20: 

There was something about "Break bad, you leftist pieces of shit, we're waiting on an excuse to kill you all, you unAmerican motherfuckers!"

Go buy you a gun, I've been shooting for 30+ years, bitches. I hit dead nuts. I love it.

----------

Brat (06-16-2019),Captain Kirk! (06-13-2019),NORAD (06-16-2019)

----------


## MrogersNhood

> Save money, kill your kids.


Wouldn't be prudent.

----------

Brat (06-12-2019)

----------


## Swedgin

> NRA tried to get strict punishments for using a gun in a crime. Democrats killed it.


Democrats do not like those laws, because it does more to punish CRIMINALS.

It seems that Democrats see the law as a tool, to take rights from Citizens.....

----------

Brat (06-16-2019),Captain Kirk! (06-13-2019),Knightkore (06-13-2019),NORAD (06-16-2019)

----------


## Captain Kirk!

IMO, anyone who refuses to see the bias of google in my OP, is being willfully ignorant or worse.

Now I just searched for lilly white couples and found a mixed bag of couples, lizards and a single women apparently having sex with the railroad tracks.

screenshot_89.png

image 2

screenshot_90.png

Then I searched for white supremacist married couples and lookie! Blacks, browns, whites and Trump, the orange cheeto himself! Fuck google.

screenshot_91.png

pg 2

screenshot_93.png

----------

Brat (06-16-2019),Knightkore (06-13-2019),NORAD (06-16-2019)

----------


## Gator Monroe

> THAT is sensible firearms restriction.
> 
> use a gun, goto jail for ten years in addition to any sentence; no parole, no deals.
> 
> do it again, get twenty, same restrictions.
> 
> do it again, life without parole.
> 
> penalize the people doing gun crimes, not the people who legally own guns.
> ...


No Firearms ownership for Illegals .

----------

Captain Kirk! (06-13-2019),Monk-Eye (06-16-2019)

----------


## Mr. Independent

> 2 things. The search engine is prejudiced and showing questionable results for white people. Also the search engine seems to be weighted towards mixed race couples. Dishonest and misleading. Finally some might think a mixed race relationship is a sure thing by looking at the results .. but in reality most of them end in failure compared to relationships of the same race.


Because a lot of algorithms are prejudiced.

----------


## Mr. Independent

> Youre offended by mixed couples being part of the search results after you type in white couples? Who is the snowflake again?


Oh please, can't both of you just be snowflakes?

----------


## Captain Kirk!

> Because a lot of algorithms are prejudiced.


Against whites.

----------

Lone Gunman (06-17-2019)

----------


## Captain Kirk!

> Oh please, can't both of you just be snowflakes?


I ain't a snowflake. That lib pos does nothing but deflect and pretend.

----------


## Taylor

> I ain't a snowflake. That lib pos does nothing but deflect and pretend.


What else on the internet offended you and owned your mind today?

----------


## Rita Marley

> What else on the internet offended you and owned your mind today?


It's funny that racism doesn't offend you.

----------

Brat (06-17-2019),Lone Gunman (06-17-2019)

----------


## Dan40

In Taylor's strange world, if you search for FORD and you get HYUNDAI, that's OK and the search engine is not attempting to influence anyone.

It takes a determined avoidance of reality to live in that world.

----------

Lone Gunman (06-17-2019)

----------


## Taylor

> It's funny that racism doesn't offend you.


who’s going around google searching “white couples” besides race focused people?

----------


## Taylor

> In Taylor's strange world, if you search for FORD and you get HYUNDAI, that's OK and the search engine is not attempting to influence anyone.
> 
> It takes a determined avoidance of reality to live in that world.


No i just don’t go around searching for white couples on the internet so that I can then come on here and look for affirmation and confirmation from the echo chamber.

----------


## Taylor

> I ain't a snowflake. That lib pos does nothing but deflect and pretend.


Nah ur just a race baiter, a virtue signaler, a tool for white supremacy.

----------


## Brat

> Nah ur just a race baiter, a virtue signaler, a tool for white supremacy.


That's a pretty harsh accusation.

----------

Lone Gunman (06-17-2019),NORAD (06-17-2019)

----------


## Taylor

> That's a pretty harsh accusation.


yet you have no issues with the harsh things he says about me. funny how that works.

----------


## Rita Marley

> whos going around google searching white couples besides race focused people?


The search engine did not display white couples, racist.

----------

Brat (06-17-2019),Lone Gunman (06-17-2019)

----------


## Taylor

> The search engine did not display white couples, racist.


I literally just typed in white caucasian couples and got tons of pictures of white people.

----------


## Rita Marley

> I literally just typed in white caucasian couples and got tons of pictures of white people.


That would be analogous to typing black negroid couples.

Your racist slip is showing.

----------

Brat (06-17-2019),Kodiak (06-17-2019),Lone Gunman (06-17-2019)

----------


## OldSchool

> I literally just typed in white caucasian couples and got tons of pictures of white people.


Sure..... you're 'special'.  :Lolk:

----------

Brat (06-17-2019)

----------


## Trinnity

"Western Civilization" is the history of white people in Europe and America. Why is anybody upset about it? Think about the impact of cars and airplanes. But it's not just white people. Some of our greatest Americans are Black. I think people getting all in a knot about who is better is just silly. I could never build a rocket ship, but I might get to ride on one to the moon. American Greatness is real.

----------

Brat (06-17-2019),OldSchool (06-17-2019)

----------


## OldSchool

> That would be analogous to typing black negroid couples.
> 
> Your racist slip is showing.


Good point: "they can be that way but we can't"

I just like teasing her... it's fun.... she hates me for it, I'll live with it.

----------

Rita Marley (06-17-2019)

----------


## Lone Gunman

> Nah ur just a race baiter, a virtue signaler, a tool for white supremacy.

----------

Brat (06-17-2019)

----------


## Captain Kirk!

> What else on the internet offended you and owned your mind today?


That you are still stealing oxygen.

----------


## Captain Kirk!

> I literally just typed in white caucasian couples and got tons of pictures of white people.


Dang, so did I! Look at all those crackers!

screenshot_814.png

----------

Brat (06-17-2019),Kodiak (06-17-2019),Lone Gunman (06-17-2019)

----------


## Captain Kirk!

> "Western Civilization" is the history of white people in Europe and America. Why is anybody upset about it? Think about the impact of cars and airplanes. But it's not just white people. Some of our greatest Americans are Black. I think people getting all in a knot about who is better is just silly. I could never build a rocket ship, but I might get to ride on one to the moon. American Greatness is real.


The only one getting in a knot over it is the the libstain. I was simply pointing out the bias toward whites.

----------


## Captain Kirk!

> Nah ur just a race baiter, a virtue signaler, a tool for white supremacy.


And you are a liar. I believe I successfully pointed out the bias against whites and that is driving you out of your mind! You keep lying over and over, are you wearing your antifa mask?

----------


## Captain Kirk!

> yet you have no issues with the harsh things he says about me. funny how that works.

----------

Brat (06-17-2019)

----------


## Gator Monroe

Anyone who thinks there is any semblance of a white hegemony in the United States is Livin in like 1962 still

----------


## Dan40

> who’s going around google searching “white couples” besides race focused people?


*YOU*

 see post #183.

----------

Captain Kirk! (06-17-2019)

----------


## Captain Kirk!

> Anyone who thinks there is any semblance of a white hegemony in the United States is Livin in like 1962 still


That's right and there is a ton of bias against whites that we can see daily from left nut jobs everywhere.

----------


## Dan40

> I literally just typed in white caucasian couples and got tons of pictures of white people.


You are claiming that you got NOTHING but all white couples.  Is that true, or are you liberalizing?

----------


## Kodiak

> Dang, so did I! Look at all those crackers!
> 
> Attachment 43625


 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Brat (06-17-2019),Captain Kirk! (06-17-2019)

----------


## Captain Kirk!

> 


When will she comment on how uneducated I am because I have been spelling Caucasian wrong for her?

----------


## Dan40

I looked on google.

got 2 white girls and a black girl,  some Asians, lots of black men, even tiger woods.

T was liberalizing, i.e. LYING.  It _IS_ what liberals do.

----------

Captain Kirk! (06-17-2019)

----------


## Captain Kirk!

> I looked on google.
> 
> got 2 white girls and a black girl,  some Asians, lots of black men, even tiger woods.
> 
> T was liberalizing, i.e. LYING.  It _IS_ what liberals do.


Seems like they can't help it.

----------


## saltwn

...
...

----------


## saltwn

> ddg allegedly doesn't track past searches, fwiw.
> 
> if it was another search engine, you might have a point.


Then it reflects the words in the articles.

----------


## Wan

> so you dont know why you care about their skin color? Too chicken shit to acknowledge your own racism and bigotry?


There is nothing wrong with racism or bigotry.

----------

Rita Marley (06-18-2019)

----------


## Dan40

> so you don’t know why you care about their skin color? Too chicken shit to acknowledge your own racism and bigotry?


Racism and bigotry is a fact of life, it exists and is apparent everywhere. So is tribalism. Many places all are much more prevalent than in the USA.

And you are as racist as anyone and more bigoted than many.  As am I.  And you will do anything, tell any lie to defend what you acknowledge as your tribe.  I defend my tribe too, but with truth, not lies.

----------

Captain Kirk! (06-19-2019),Knightkore (06-19-2019)

----------


## Rita Marley

> There is nothing wrong with racism or bigotry.


Nobody likes to be oppressed.

The problem is, when black Americans talk about oppression, they're talking decades or centuries ago.

When white Americans talk oppression, they're talking the here and now.

The outcome is always a backlash. Therein lies the danger.

----------

Captain Kirk! (06-19-2019),Knightkore (06-19-2019)

----------


## Wan

> Nobody likes to be oppressed.
> 
> The problem is, when black Americans talk about oppression, they're talking decades or centuries ago.
> 
> When white Americans talk oppression, they're talking the here and now.
> 
> The outcome is always a backlash. Therein lies the danger.


I don't disagree.  However, oppression is not an inherent part of racism.  In other words, it is possible to be a racist without oppressing minorities.  Think of white people who choose to live far away from black people.  Are these black people being "oppressed"?  Nope.  But is there racism?  You bet.

----------


## Rita Marley

> I don't disagree.  However, oppression is not an inherent part of racism.  In other words, it is possible to be a racist without oppressing minorities.  Think of white people who choose to live far away from black people.  Are these black people being "oppressed"?  Nope.  But is there racism?  You bet.


The issues being discussed in this thread involve oppression, deceits, lies, and social engineering. All forms of racial oppression.

----------

Knightkore (06-19-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread

I don't think it's a war on white as much as the whites surrendered by caving in and not confronting the minorities .
It's more like self destruction or aiding and abetting .

----------

Brat (06-19-2019),Knightkore (06-19-2019)

----------


## Crunch



----------

Knightkore (06-19-2019)

----------


## Knightkore

> I don't disagree.  However, oppression is not an inherent part of racism.  In other words, it is possible to be a racist without oppressing minorities.  Think of white people who choose to live far away from black people.  Are these black people being "oppressed"?  Nope.  But is there racism?  You bet.


So hold on.....white people need to CHOOSE to live near black people?  How does that work?

----------

Brat (06-19-2019)

----------


## Knightkore

Okay, I'm gonna shock everyone.  We are ALL white.  Every single one of us.  BONE WHITE.

Underneath are bones.  A skeleton.  WHITE.

----------

Brat (06-19-2019)

----------


## Crunch

White people who act black are hilarious

----------

Brat (06-19-2019),Knightkore (06-19-2019)

----------


## Gator Monroe

We need to coddle folks of color and Socialists or they might go wilding

----------

Knightkore (06-19-2019)

----------


## Wan

> So hold on.....white people need to CHOOSE to live near black people?  How does that work?


No, that's not what I meant.  In fact, if you ask me, I believe every white person should be able to freely choose who they want to associate with, and this includes who they want as their neighbor.  I was merely responding to that other poster.  I wanted to show that oppression is not an inherent part of racism, and that racism in and of itself is nothing to be ashamed of.

----------


## Rita Marley

> No, that's not what I meant.  In fact, if you ask me, I believe every white person should be able to freely choose who they want to associate with, and this includes who they want as their neighbor.  I was merely responding to that other poster.  I wanted to show that oppression is not an inherent part of racism, and that racism in and of itself is nothing to be ashamed of.


What about black people, can they decide who they want as their neighbor?

As far as your off-topic theory, I agreed.

But the topic is search engines describing mixed couples as white. It is a lie, which is both offensive and oppressive.

----------

Captain Kirk! (06-20-2019),NORAD (06-20-2019)

----------


## Wan

> What about black people, can they decide who they want as their neighbor?


Yes.

----------


## Rita Marley

> Yes.


There goes your theory.

----------


## Wan

> There goes your theory.


What's my theory?

----------


## Rita Marley

> What's my theory?


Post #215.

_I believe every white person should be able to freely choose who they want to associate with, and this includes who they want as their neighbor._

----------


## saltwn

> We need to coddle folks of color and Socialists or they might go wilding


Looks like so-called conservatives in today's world need to be coddled. <<whaa! there's a war on whites, Christmas, heterosexuals,...>>   
<<Whaa! the world doesn't revolve around my views!>> :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Wan

> Post #215.
> 
> _I believe every white person should be able to freely choose who they want to associate with, and this includes who they want as their neighbor._


I would not call that a theory.  It was more like a principle.

Anyway, I stand by what I say.  Every white person should have the freedom of association.  And this does not exclude black people.  Black people should also be able to have the freedom of association.

----------


## Rita Marley

> I would not call that a theory.  It was more like a principle.
> 
> Anyway, I stand by what I say.  Every white person should have the freedom of association.  And this does not exclude black people.  Black people should also be able to have the freedom of association.


It's a silly idea.

Nobody gets to choose who they want as their neighbor.

----------


## Wan

> Nobody gets to choose who they want as their neighbor.


Which is unfortunate.  People _SHOULD_ be able to do that.

----------


## Gator Monroe

mp212.jpg These Democrats would agree

----------

Rita Marley (06-19-2019)

----------


## Rita Marley

> Which is unfortunate.  People _SHOULD_ be able to do that.


What if I wanted you as my neighbor? Someone would be disappointed with your...principle.

----------


## Dan40

> Which is unfortunate.  People _SHOULD_ be able to do that.


That would be oppression.

----------


## saltwn

> It's a silly idea.
> 
> Nobody gets to choose who they want as their neighbor.


say wha? In America we do.

----------


## Gator Monroe

> say wha? In America we do.


I chose to live in South Central (Near Florence & Normandy ) in late 80s for the low rent .  I also chose to live in a Glorified walk in closet (Bachelor Apartment ) In Marina Del Rey that cost wayyy more than the 3 Bedroom House in South Central .

----------

saltwn (06-20-2019)

----------


## Dan40

> say wha? In America we do.


No we do not.  I have good neighbors to the north and to the east.  Ones that keep to themselves to the west and ones to the south that are inconsiderate of everyone else.

Did not choose any of them.  When we came here we had no neighbors within sight.

----------


## Wan

> What if I wanted you as my neighbor? Someone would be disappointed with your...principle.


If people decide to get "disappointed", it's an emotion that they have to deal with.  It's not your problem.  You don't need to change how you want to live your life just to appease strangers.

I don't understand why we are even arguing this.  Why do you think people should not be able to choose who they want as their neighbor?


> That would be oppression.


How is people being able to choose their neighbors "oppression"?

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Looks like so-called conservatives in today's world need to be coddled. <<whaa! there's a war on whites, Christmas, heterosexuals,...>>   
> <<Whaa! the world doesn't revolve around my views!>>


Not views.  Not the Feelllzzz.

Objective variances in standards.  Objective, obviously-different demands and expectations.

And this, juxtaposed against objective readings of history - and of where a racialist government takes a society.

Nice try, though...tool.

----------


## Captain Kirk!

> What's my theory?


Cut and paste pick and choose.

----------


## Captain Kirk!

> Looks like so-called conservatives in today's world need to be coddled. <<whaa! there's a war on whites, Christmas, heterosexuals,...>>   
> <<Whaa! the world doesn't revolve around my views!>>


Classic liberal dismissal of proven facts. lol

----------


## Captain Kirk!

> If people decide to get "disappointed", it's an emotion that they have to deal with.  It's not your problem.  You don't need to change how you want to live your life just to appease strangers.
> 
> I don't understand why we are even arguing this.  Why do you think people should not be able to choose who they want as their neighbor?
> How is people being able to choose their neighbors "oppression"?


Are you trolling or that stupid? If you refuse to let someone move in your 'hood because you don't want them that is oppression and discrimination.

----------

Knightkore (06-20-2019),Rita Marley (06-20-2019)

----------


## Rita Marley

> If people decide to get "disappointed", it's an emotion that they have to deal with.  It's not your problem.  You don't need to change how you want to live your life just to appease strangers.
> 
> I don't understand why we are even arguing this.  Why do you think people should not be able to choose who they want as their neighbor?
> How is people being able to choose their neighbors "oppression"?


Not being able to live where you want would be oppressive.

Hey, it's your "principle."

----------

Knightkore (06-20-2019)

----------


## Dan40

> If people decide to get "disappointed", it's an emotion that they have to deal with.  It's not your problem.  You don't need to change how you want to live your life just to appease strangers.
> 
> I don't understand why we are even arguing this.  Why do you think people should not be able to choose who they want as their neighbor?
> How is people being able to choose their neighbors "oppression"?


IF we could pick our neighbors, it would be oppression. but we cannot.

WE can pick a place to live based on our own desires,  but we cannot pick who lives next door after we move in and the neighborhood changes.

----------

Knightkore (06-20-2019)

----------


## Wan

> Are you trolling or that stupid?


Take it easy.  This is just a conversation on the internet.  There is no need to get so worked up.




> If you refuse to let someone move in your 'hood because you don't want them that is oppression and discrimination.


I would not call that oppression.  Discrimination, probably.  However, it would now beg the question, what is so bad about discrimination?  I am a plain Jane and plenty of guys choose prettier girls over me, and I suppose this is also a form of discrimination.  But I don't hear no SJW crying about it.

Again, I pose to you this question:  what is so bad about discrimination?



> Not being able to live where you want would be oppressive.
> Hey, it's your "principle."


There are some very nice, affluent neighborhoods in my city, and I am priced out of them.  So, I am not able to live in any of them even though I want to.  Am I being "oppressed"?


> IF we could pick our neighbors, it would be oppression. but we cannot.
> WE can pick a place to live based on our own desires,  but we cannot pick who lives next door after we move in and the neighborhood changes.


I see what you are saying.  I think we are probably talking about different things.  When I said "being able to choose our neighbors", I was more thinking along the lines of packing up and moving away when undesirables start to move into the current neighborhood.

----------


## Knightkore

> No, that's not what I meant.  In fact, if you ask me, I believe every white person should be able to freely choose who they want to associate with, and this includes who they want as their neighbor.  I was merely responding to that other poster.  I wanted to show that oppression is not an inherent part of racism, and that racism in and of itself is nothing to be ashamed of.


 *Luke 10:27-37 Expanded Bible (EXB)* 27 The man answered, Love the Lord your God with all your heart, all your soul, all your strength, and all your mind [Deut. 6:5]. Also, Love your neighbor as you love yourself [Lev. 19:18].
28 Jesus said to him, Your answer is right. Do this and you will live.
29 But the man, wanting to ·show the importance of his question [_or_ justify his question; _or_ justify himself/his own actions], said to Jesus, And who is my neighbor?
30 Jesus answered, As a man was going down from Jerusalem to Jericho [C a dangerous 17-mile trek through desolate territory], some robbers attacked him. They tore off his clothes, beat him, and left him lying there, almost dead.  31 ·It happened that [_or_ By chance] a priest was going down that road. When he saw the man, he ·walked [passed] by on the other side.  32 ·Next [L Likewise; So too], a Levite [C Levites were members of the tribe of Levi who helped the priests in the temple; 1 Chr. 23:2432] came there, and ·after he went over and looked at the man [L seeing him], he ·walked [passed] by on the other side of the road.  33 Then a Samaritan [C a people disliked by the Jews because they were only part Jewish and worshiped differently] traveling down the road came to where the hurt man was. When he saw the man, he felt ·very sorry [compassion] for him.  34 The Samaritan went to him, poured olive oil and wine on his wounds [C to soothe and clean them], and bandaged them. Then he put the hurt man on his own ·donkey [L animal] and took him to an inn where he cared for him.  35 The next day, the Samaritan brought out two ·coins [L denarii; C each equivalent to a days wage],  gave them to the innkeeper, and said, Take care of this man. If you  spend more money on him, I will pay it back to you when I come again.
36 Then Jesus said, Which one of these three men do you think was a neighbor to the man who was attacked by the robbers?
37 The expert on the law answered, The one who showed him mercy.
Jesus said to him, Then go and do ·what he did [the same; likewise].

{I think Jesus says differently.}

----------


## Wan

Cool story, thanks for sharing.  However, I am not religious.

----------

Knightkore (06-21-2019)

----------


## Captain Kirk!

> Take it easy.  This is just a conversation on the internet.  There is no need to get so worked up.
> 
> 
> I would not call that oppression.  Discrimination, probably.  However, it would now beg the question, what is so bad about discrimination?  I am a plain Jane and plenty of guys choose prettier girls over me, and I suppose this is also a form of discrimination.  But I don't hear no SJW crying about it.
> 
> Again, I pose to you this question:  what is so bad about discrimination?
> 
> There are some very nice, affluent neighborhoods in my city, and I am priced out of them.  So, I am not able to live in any of them even though I want to.  Am I being "oppressed"?
> I see what you are saying.  I think we are probably talking about different things.  When I said "being able to choose our neighbors", I was more thinking along the lines of packing up and moving away when undesirables start to move into the current neighborhood.


Im not worked up shill. You and your kind do not have the ability to work me up. This is normal for me. Sod off.

----------

Lone Gunman (06-20-2019)

----------


## Wan

> Im not worked up shill. You and your kind do not have the ability to work me up. This is normal for me. Sod off.


No actual rebuttal or engagement of any kind, just vitriol.  Noted.

----------


## Brat

cute troll.jpg

----------

Lone Gunman (06-20-2019),Rita Marley (06-20-2019)

----------


## Rita Marley

> There are some very nice, affluent neighborhoods in my city, and I am priced out of them.  So, I am not able to live in any of them even though I want to.  Am I being "oppressed"?


Is it because of your race?

You should stop answering now. You're not making a good impression.

----------

Brat (06-20-2019),Kodiak (06-20-2019),Lone Gunman (06-20-2019)

----------


## Wan

> Is it because of your race?


Why would this matter?  Surely you don't mean to tell me oppression only happens along racial lines.



> You should stop answering now. You're not making a good impression.


Because I sound like a racist?  Well, it's rather unfortunate.  I was hoping on a conservative forum people would be less uptight about racial matters.

Also, I am Asian.  I am not white.

----------


## Rita Marley

> Why would this matter?  Surely you don't mean to tell me oppression only happens along racial lines.


Eeruh...that's the topic of the thread.

----------

Brat (06-20-2019),Lone Gunman (06-20-2019)

----------


## Dan40

> I see what you are saying.  I think we are probably talking about different things.  When I said "being able to choose our neighbors", I was more thinking along the lines of packing up and moving away when undesirables start to move into the current neighborhood.


That is running from neighbors we didn't choose.

And it is both discrimination and oppression.

----------


## Wan

> Eeruh...that's the topic of the thread.


My point is that just because one does not get what he/she wants, it doesn't mean oppression has occurred.  It doesn't matter that he/she is black.

----------


## Wan

> That is running from neighbors we didn't choose.
> 
> And it is both discrimination and oppression.


How do they "oppress" others by running away from them?  What is your definition of oppression?  Further, what is bad about discrimination?

----------


## Rita Marley

> My point is that just because one does not get what he/she wants, it doesn't mean oppression has occurred.  It doesn't matter that he/she is black.


Your point is off topic.

Check out the Rumford Fair Housing Act.

----------

Brat (06-20-2019)

----------


## Dan40

> How do they "oppress" others by running away from them?  What is your definition of oppression?  Further, what is bad about discrimination?


The neighborhood becomes 'oppressive,' and property values plummet, oppressing the new owners.

Discrimination depends on whether you are the discriminator or the discriminatee.

Liberals always try to baffle with bullshit.

----------

Brat (06-20-2019),Knightkore (06-21-2019)

----------


## saltwn

> No we do not.  I have good neighbors to the north and to the east.  Ones that keep to themselves to the west and ones to the south that are inconsiderate of everyone else.
> 
> Did not choose any of them.  When we came here we had no neighbors within sight.


You have the choice to move.

----------

Knightkore (06-21-2019)

----------


## saltwn

> The neighborhood becomes 'oppressive,' and property values plummet, oppressing the new owners.
> 
> Discrimination depends on whether you are the discriminator or the discriminatee.
> 
> Liberals always try to baffle with bullshit.


The main reason property values went down when Blacks first started integrating into better communities is the silly bigots who moved out instead of standing their ground. Eventually there were nothing but Black some of whom were not of the same caliber as the first hardworking honest people who came there.

----------

Knightkore (06-21-2019)

----------


## Dan40

> The main reason property values went down when Blacks first started integrating into better communities is the silly bigots who moved out instead of standing their ground. Eventually there were nothing but Black some of whom were not of the same caliber as the first hardworking honest people who came there.


Your liberal bullshit does not alter the accuracy of my post.  And your post is clearly racist.  I made no mention of any race.

----------

Brat (06-20-2019)

----------


## Wan

> Your liberal bullshit does not alter the accuracy of my post.  And your post is clearly racist.  I made no mention of any race.


He's right though. Also I don't think he's a liberal.  He is more conservative than you are.

----------


## Brat

How the fuck would you know?

----------


## Wan

> How the fuck would you know?


There is no need to swear.  Let's try to keep it civil.

----------


## Brat

Shove it.

----------


## Brat

Read the rules.  Swearing is okay.

----------


## Gator Monroe

> Read the rules.  Swearing is okay.


I swear Zero is a Closet Maoist Bisexual

----------


## Captain Kirk!

> You have the choice to move.


In that case you have the duty to pay for it.

----------


## Captain Kirk!

> There is no need to swear.  Let's try to keep it civil.


Hard to do with lying trolls.

----------

NORAD (06-26-2019)

----------


## Dan40

> He's right though. *Also I don't think* he's a liberal.  He is more conservative than you are.


"*Also I don't think "*  Is all you needed say about yourself.

----------

Captain Kirk! (06-26-2019)

----------


## Knightkore

> The main reason property values went down when Blacks first started integrating into better communities is the silly bigots who moved out instead of standing their ground. Eventually there were nothing but Black some of whom were not of the same caliber as the first hardworking honest people who came there.


You know where we live when we bought the house we had to sign a paper acknowledging that our area still had a civil law on the books that no blacks, asians or mexicans would live there.  That was 1970's law.  It is still on the books.  Not enforced.  Now there are few whites.

Anyhow.  Why parcel out people by skin color or race?

If the people are acting like assholes that is more of a concern.

But we are still called to love our neighbors.

----------

NORAD (06-26-2019)

----------


## Knightkore

> Cool story, thanks for sharing.  However, I am not religious.


Don't need to be religious.  The Samaritan in the story wasn't religious.  It was to the religious that Jesus was putting this story to.  The close-minded.  Sounds like you are close-mindead.

----------


## saltwn

> In that case you have the duty to pay for it.


ppfft! In your dreams, Baby Cakes.

----------


## saltwn

> I swear Zero is a Closet Maoist Bisexual


That was wonderful. Not that I have an opinion yet of anyone present, but still it made my day.

----------


## saltwn

> You know where we live when we bought the house we had to sign a paper acknowledging that our area still had a civil law on the books that no blacks, asians or mexicans would live there.  That was 1970's law.  It is still on the books.  Not enforced.  Now there are few whites.
> 
> Anyhow.  Why parcel out people by skin color or race?
> 
> If the people are acting like assholes that is more of a concern.
> 
> But we are still called to love our neighbors.


Somewhat confusing post but I'll try to reply to the why. [_just wanna say thanks; just realized I slow down on my smoking while participating on this forum; Yay!_]
People were once discriminated against in this country in the manner of housing.
O.K. I think that does it. If you'd like further explanation google housing discrimination 20th century America.

----------

Knightkore (06-21-2019)

----------


## Knightkore

> Somewhat confusing post but I'll try to reply to the why. [_just wanna say thanks; just realized I slow down on my smoking while participating on this forum; Yay!_]
> People were once discriminated against in this country in the manner of housing.
> O.K. I think that does it. If you'd like further explanation google housing discrimination 20th century America.


That makes sense.  Thank you.   :Thumbsup20:

----------

saltwn (06-21-2019)

----------


## Captain Kirk!

> ppfft! In your dreams, Baby Cakes.


Typical libstain, talks big but wants others to pay for it all.

----------

